# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Disparition des insectes

## Grogro

* Le dclin des insectes en 5 chiffres*

Une nouvelle tude rvle que la population d'insectes volants a diminu de 76 % en moyenne en prs de trente ans en Allemagne.

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x659onh

La biomasse des insectes volants, essentiels aux cosystmes, a diminu de plus de 75 % en prs de trente ans en Allemagne, sans que les scientifiques parviennent  en dterminer la cause avec certitude. Les chercheurs, qui ont men leur tude dans des zones protges en Allemagne depuis 1989, suspectent que les pesticides agricoles sont responsables de cette hcatombe proccupante.

Selon leurs conclusions publies mercredi dans la revue Plos One, ce fort dclin a t observ, quels que soient les changements mtorologiques, l'utilisation des sols ou les caractristiques de l'habitat. Les entomologistes ont avanc que des facteurs  grande chelle devaient tre impliqus, ncessitant des recherches supplmentaires pour les identifier. Ils ont galement plaid pour une valuation gographique de ce dclin et de son impact potentiel sur l'cosystme. Les insectes volants jouent en effet un rle crucial dans la pollinisation de 80 % des plantes sauvages et dans l'alimentation de 60 % des espces d'oiseaux.

*Des   piges cologiques   pour les insectes*

De prcdentes tudes avaient rvl un dclin inquitant de la diversit et de la population de certaines espces (abeilles, papillons, etc.) en Europe et en Amrique du Nord, mais pas de la biomasse des insectes ails sur une longue priode. Les entomologistes de Krefeld, en Allemagne, ont recueilli des donnes pendant vingt-sept ans dans 63 rserves naturelles dissmines sur le territoire allemand. Ils ont pes la masse totale des insectes qu'ils pigeaient et ont dtermin qu'elle avait diminu de 76 % en moyenne, et mme de 82 % au milieu de l't.

  La diminution de la biomasse des insectes ails est suspecte depuis longtemps, mais s'est avre tre plus svre qu'on ne le pensait  , a relev Caspar Hallmann, entomologiste  l'universit Radboud, aux Pays-Bas.   Le fait que la population de ces insectes se rduise dans de telles proportions et sur d'aussi vastes tendues gographiques est encore plus alarmant  , a-t-il jug. Selon lui, la plupart des zones tudies sont des rserves naturelles protges, mais, malgr cela, leur masse a t fortement rduite. Avec en majorit une surface petite, ces rserves sont entoures de zones agricoles utilisant des insecticides qui deviennent une sorte de   pige cologique   mettant en pril ces populations animales, a expliqu Caspar Hallmann.

*Rsultats   reprsentatifs   pour une partie de l'Europe*

La mto pourrait expliquer en grande partie les nombreuses fluctuations de la masse des insectes au cours d'une saison ou d'une anne sur l'autre, mais pas ce rapide dclin, ont estim les scientifiques. Des rsultats qui, selon Caspar Hallman, sont probablement reprsentatifs de ce qui se passe dans une grande partie de l'Europe, et ailleurs dans le monde, o des rserves naturelles sont au milieu de terres agricoles.

  Alors que des cosystmes entiers dpendent des insectes pour la nourriture et la pollinisation, on peut s'inquiter d'un dclin des populations d'oiseaux et de mammifres qui s'en nourrissent  , a prvenu Hans de Kroon, galement de l'universit de Radboud.   On peut difficilement imaginer ce qu'il pourrait advenir si ce phnomne de disparition des insectes ails se poursuivait  , s'est inquit celui qui a dirig cette tude.

Mais comme les causes de ce dclin ne sont pas clairement tablies  ce stade, il est difficile de prendre des mesures concrtes pour l'enrayer, a-t-il ajout. Ces chercheurs esprent que leurs conclusions vont servir de signal d'alarme et entraner rapidement des tudes supplmentaires pour dterminer l'origine de cette disparition rapide des insectes volants et pour la combattre.

Source : http://www.lepoint.fr/environnement/...65830_1927.php

Surtout, ne faisons rien contre Monsanto, Bayer, Syngenta etc. et continuons gaiement toujours plus loin dans l'agriculture intensive.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ceci n'a videment rien  voir avec le post prcdent : Bayer

----------


## fredoche

Ma compagne, apicultrice en Belgique, a perdu 4 ruches sur 5  la sortie de l'hiver. Le constat est quasiment le mme pour chacun de ses amis apiculteurs, membres d'une association rgionale wallonne.

Pour ma part, a fait 2 ans que je passe quelques jours de congs dans le sud de la France, dans lHrault plus prcisment, et s'il y bien un truc qui me surprend, c'est de ne pas voir un insecte voler autour des lampadaires la nuit.

Chez moi en Bresse je ne fais pas ce constat. Par contre dans lHrault, c'est des vignes  perte de vue, et rien autour des lampadaires.

Pareil pour le pare-brise de mes vhicules, je ne peux pas rouler 20 km en t vers chez moi sans le consteller d'insectes crass. Dans le midi, aucun souci, il reste immacul, ou presque.

Je trouve que certaines vidences s'imposent  nous sans besoin d'tudes scientifiques approfondies.

Concernant ces conglomrats de chimiquiers de l'agro-alimentaire, il y a un projet de fusion en cours entre Monsanto et Bayer. 
Une ptition circule contre a : https://act.wemove.eu/campaigns/non-baysanto

Ca ne coute pas grand chose de la signer. ::zoubi:: 

Et pour le reste, notre seul rel pouvoir aujourd'hui pour influer ou inflchir ces phnomnes c'est notre pouvoir de consommateur et nos 2 mains. 
Faire un jardin, cultiver de manire saine et rcolter pour gagner en autonomie. Faire de son chez soi un petit oasis naturel, o la chimie est absente.
Et consommer bio, naturel, responsable, quitable, local. Payer le juste prix pour notre alimentation, donc peut tre un peu plus cher, mais pour le bien de tous.

En ce moment c'est la priode des chtaignes te des champignons dans les bois, et le soleil brille pour beaucoup.. Alors si vous avez un peu de temps  tuer, vous trouverez du bio, bon et nutritif, sain, pour le cout de quelques km de marche  l'air libre

----------


## Grogro

Nouvelle anne catastrophique pour les ruches effectivement : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/2017-...2165864_28.php

----------


## ddoumeche

Vu les quantit industrielles de pesticides relches dans la nature, le contraire eut t tonnant. Et cela implique que les populations consommatrice d'insectes diminuent considrablement,  commencer par les oiseaux.

Notons que les franais sont trois fois plus contamins aux organophosphats que leurs voisins du monde occidental.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Notons que les franais sont trois fois plus contamins aux organophosphats que leurs voisins du monde occidental.


tonnant ! Ha ben non !  ::(:

----------


## micka132

On arrte pas le progrs ! Moins d'insectes et autres vilaines arachnides dans nos chambres !

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ma compagne, apicultrice en Belgique, a perdu 4 ruches sur 5  la sortie de l'hiver. Le constat est quasiment le mme pour chacun de ses amis apiculteurs, membres d'une association rgionale wallonne.


Je ne peux m'empcher de repenser a la fameuse phrase de Einstein* "Si labeille disparaissait de la surface du globe, lhomme naurait plus que quatre annes  vivre".
Un truc est cool nanmoins dans tout cela (car il faut bien chercher du bon dans tout ce merdier): sans rien faire, juste en attendant, on va donc pouvoir vrifier une prdiction d'Einstein! Quand on pense tout le mal que ce sont donns physiciens et mathmaticiens pour vrifier les histoires de relativit gnrale, etc.. et bien nous, les gens "normaux", on va pouvoir exprimenter du Einstein sans bouger le petit doigt! Cool, non?

Bon allez, histoire de mettre de la bonne humeur, rappellez vous que "les insectes sont nos amis":




*: Je ne sais pas si il a vraiment dit cela, je n'y tais pas. C'est dans la lgende quoi ...

----------


## Invit

Je n'ai pas vraiment ide de l'impact que a pourrait avoir, mais j'ai propos a  ma bote. Sachant que c'est relativement cher, je pense que a ne se fera pas, mais l'initiative semble intressante. fredoche, toi qui connais le secteur, qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?

----------


## transgohan

+1 fredoche tu as trs bien rsum la situation selon moi.




> Et pour le reste, notre seul rel pouvoir aujourd'hui pour influer ou inflchir ces phnomnes c'est notre pouvoir de consommateur et nos 2 mains. 
> Faire un jardin, cultiver de manire saine et rcolter pour gagner en autonomie. Faire de son chez soi un petit oasis naturel, o la chimie est absente.
> Et consommer bio, naturel, responsable, quitable, local. Payer le juste prix pour notre alimentation, donc peut tre un peu plus cher, mais pour le bien de tous.


Local ne veut pas dire mieux, a veut juste dire qu'on paie les agriculteurs du coin au lieu des trangers.
Et quant au bio... Laissez moi rire de cette belle arnaque...
Du bio dans son jardin oui.
Du bio du magasin... Ils mettent tout autant de produits chimiques, c'est juste que la liste est contrle...
Tentes de faire un jardin pour produire en masse et tu verras que tu perdras au moins la moiti de ta rcolte si tu n'utilises pas des produits chimiques pour protger contre les maladies en tout genre. Du coup le vritable bio n'est pas rentable.
Il y a des produits chimiques autoriss dans la culture bio qui sont dvastateurs, mais a on le cache bien derrire le joli label...
Ajoutons  cela que les labels bio sont risibles, on peut trs bien avoir un pandage d'un champs  200m qui lui n'est pas bio, votre champs bio il est quoi alors ?
Quand on sait que les produits chimiques se propagent  plusieurs kilomtres dans l'air et mme par le sol dans certaines zones via les nappes phratiques...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tout  fait d'accord avec Transgohan sur le bio. Je prfrerais un label "eco-responsable" qui signifierais qu'aucun produits pourris de chez les MosantoBayer (et autres saloperies) ne sont utiliss.

Edit : Conan Lord, on peut aussi parrainer en tant que particulier...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si labeille disparaissait de la surface du globe


Il y a des endroits o la pollinisation est fait  la main :

Dans le Sichuan, des  hommes-abeilles  pollinisent  la main les vergers



> Faute de butineuses, tues par les insecticides, les paysans chinois pollinisent  la main leurs pommiers.


Sinon ya des "robots" en dveloppement :
Des mini drones pollinisateurs  la rescousse des abeilles



> Un mini drone quip d'un gel spcial qui lui permet de polliniser des fleurs a t cr par des chercheurs japonais pour venir en aide aux abeilles, essentielles pour fconder les rcoltes mais menaces par la pollution et les pesticides.


Le monde est dj horrible aujourd'hui, mais si les abeilles venaient  disparaitre ce serait 100 fois pire.
L a fait chier de voir que certains agriculteurs ne sont pas content car le glyphosate va tre interdit et qu'ils ne connaissent pas d'alternative...
Il faut changer la faon dont on cultive, on peut se passer d'herbicide.

----------


## Zirak

> Tentes de faire un jardin pour produire en masse et tu verras que tu perdras au moins la moiti de ta rcolte si tu n'utilises pas des produits chimiques pour protger contre les maladies en tout genre. Du coup le vritable bio n'est pas rentable.


Tu es toi-mme agriculteur bio pour savoir cela, tu parles par exprience ? 

Je dis cela car je ctoie des gens qui font du Bio (du vrai, pas pour des supermarchs) et ce n'est pas ce qu'ils disent. 

Cela fait partie des nombreuses ides prconues sur le Bio, j'avais post un lien qui parlait de a, il n'y a encore pas si longtemps. Le problme des "tudes" qui affirment cela, c'est que la plupart du temps, ils font des comparatifs en arrtant d'utiliser des produits chimiques, mais en continuant d'utiliser les semences Monsanto et autres cochonneries. 

Faire du "Bio", ce n'est pas juste arrter d'utiliser les pesticides de certaines marques, a demande de la prparation, des semences adaptes (les vieilles semences fonctionnent  merveille et sont beaucoup plus rsistantes de base, que cela soit contre les insectes, ou mme contre la canicule pour certaines varits), etc. etc.

Si le vritable Bio n'tait pas rentable, ces personnes que je connais auraient dj mis la cl sous la porte non ? Et pourtant c'est plutt le contraire, cela serait mentir de dire qu'ils s'enrichissent  vue d'oeil, mais ils ont de quoi vivre, et mme augment les surfaces cultives par rapport  l'anne prcdente.


Le problme du vrai Bio, c'est surtout qu'une grosse partie de la rcolte n'est pas vendable en supermarch, car ce que l'ont rcolte n'est pas forcment "joli" aux yeux du client qui est habitu  avoir ses petites tomates rondes et rouges clair. Quand j'achte des tomates  mon amie qui fait du Bio, bah j'ai des tomates de diffrentes tailles, des rondes, des allonges, des "bossues", qui suivant les varits peuvent tre jaunes, vertes, oranges, rouges, violettes,... Si tu mets a en magasin, on va te dire que tes tomates ne sont pas assez ou trop mres, alors que ce sont leurs couleurs "normales". Les gens n'ont plus l'habitude de voir des "vrais" produits.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme du vrai Bio, c'est surtout qu'une grosse partie de la rcolte n'est pas vendable en supermarch, car ce que l'ont rcolte n'est pas forcment "joli" aux yeux du client qui est habitu  avoir ses petites tomates rondes et rouges clair.


On est pas certains que les clients ne sont pas prts  acheter des lgumes non calibr.
C'est plutt les responsables qui imposent a.

Dans les magasins il y a des fruits et lgumes bio et ils sont souvent plus gros et avec des formes diffrentes, a doit se vendre.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme du vrai Bio, c'est surtout qu'une grosse partie de la rcolte n'est pas vendable en supermarch, car ce que l'ont rcolte n'est pas forcment "joli" aux yeux du client qui est habitu  avoir ses petites tomates rondes et rouges clair.


Tout une culture ! C'est mme carrment interdit pour certains fruits et lgumes. Ces kiwis (les meilleurs) ne peuvent pas tre commercialiss en France :

----------


## Zirak

> Dans les magasins il y a des fruits et lgumes bio et ils sont souvent plus gros et avec des formes diffrentes, a doit se vendre.


Ca se vend au prs des gens qui veulent du Bio, et/ou qui ont l'habitude.

Mais si tu fais 1 semaine de vente avec que de "belles" petites tomates rouges et rondes et 1 semaine avec que des tomates vertes / jaunes Bio de toutes les formes, il y a quand mme plus de chance que tu fasse un meilleur chiffre la 1re semaine  mon avis (aprs peut-tre que je me trompe, et  ce moment la, tant mieux).

----------


## BenoitM

> Tout une culture ! C'est mme carrment interdit pour certains fruits et lgumes. Ces kiwis (les meilleurs) ne peuvent pas tre commercialiss en France :


Pq?  Qu'est ce qui interdit la commercialisation?

----------


## Invit

> Pq?  Qu'est ce qui interdit la commercialisation?


 cause des normes de commercialisation : https://ec.europa.eu/agriculture/fru...g-standards_fr 

Depuis 2009, a ne concerne plus que 10 produits (ce qui a permis la campagne fruits et lgumes moches d'intermarch), mais pas les moindres :



> pommes
> agrumes
> kiwis
> laitues, les chicores frises et les scaroles
> pches et les nectarines
> poires
> fraises
> poivrons doux
> raisins de table
> tomates


Et les normes de calibration sont assez rigoureuses. Pour des tomates, franchement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est mme carrment interdit pour certains fruits et lgumes.


Je cherche des informations sur les normes de calibrage des fruits et lgumes...

J'ai trouv que a :
Les nouvelles rgles de commercialisation : ce qui a chang depuis le 1er juillet 



> Drglementation des fruits et lgumes ,  Dnormalisation   Possibilit de vendre des concombres tordus et des carottes fourchues ,  Fin du calibrage des fruits et lgumes , beaucoup dencre a coul dans la presse professionnelle et grand public depuis la parution du rglement CE n 1221/2008 modifiant les rgles de commercialisation des fruits et lgumes frais au 1er juillet 2009. Loin des ides reues, des raccourcis parfois rapides, des dbats et des polmiques sur le sujet, quelles sont les relles modifications apportes par ce texte au niveau dun point de vente de fruits et lgumes ? Quelques explications sur le dossier complexe des rgles de commercialisation.


Et ce PDF :
NORME CODEX POUR LES BANANES (CODEX STAN 205-1997)



> Catgorie I
> Les bananes de cette catgorie doivent tre de bonne qualit. Elles doivent prsenter les caractristiques de la varit. Elles peuvent toutefois prsenter les lgers dfauts des doigts suivants,  condition que ceux-ci ne portent pas atteinte  laspect gnral du produit,  sa qualit,  sa conservation ou  sa prsentation dans lemballage:
> - lgers dfauts de forme ou de coloration;
> - lgers dfauts pidermiques dus au frottement et autres dfauts superficiels,  condition que la
> surface totale affecte ne dpasse pas 2 cm.
> Ces dfauts ne doivent en aucun cas affecter la chair du fruit.
> 
> 2.2.3 Catgorie II
> Cette catgorie comprend les bananes qui ne peuvent tre classes dans les catgories suprieures, mais correspondent aux caractristiques minimales dfinies  la Section 2.1 ci-dessus. Elles peuvent toutefois
> ...





> Mais si tu fais 1 semaine de vente avec que de "belles" petites tomates rouges et rondes et 1 semaine avec que des tomates vertes / jaunes Bio de toutes les formes


Il faudrait mener lexprience, mais petit  petit les gens peuvent changer leur habitude.
En communiquant sur le fait que c'est BIO et Franais, a peut marcher.
Au moins c'est pas des fraises cultiver sous serre dans de la laine de roche en Espagne...

Les calibrations c'est peut tre pour les machines dans l'industrie.
Mais bon quand tu fais tes courses, c'est pas grave si les lgumes ont des formes pas rgulire.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bon quand tu fais tes courses, c'est pas grave si les lgumes ont des formes pas rgulire.


Ah mais je suis totalement d'accord la-dessus pour ma part, mais comme je disais, c'est loin d'tre le cas de tout le monde. Personnellement peu importe la forme ou la couleur, du moment que le got et les qualits nutritives sont l, et que le produit n'est pas  moiti pourri d'avoir t trimbal dans tous les sens.

----------


## transgohan

> Faire du "Bio", ce n'est pas juste arrter d'utiliser les pesticides de certaines marques, a demande de la prparation, des semences adaptes (les vieilles semences fonctionnent  merveille et sont beaucoup plus rsistantes de base, que cela soit contre les insectes, ou mme contre la canicule pour certaines varits), etc. etc.


Tout  fait d'accord.




> Si le vritable Bio n'tait pas rentable, ces personnes que je connais auraient dj mis la cl sous la porte non ? Et pourtant c'est plutt le contraire, cela serait mentir de dire qu'ils s'enrichissent  vue d'oeil, mais ils ont de quoi vivre, et mme augment les surfaces cultives par rapport  l'anne prcdente.


Je serai curieux de voir la liste des produits qu'ils utilisent.  :;): 
Et curieux de voir ce qui se trouve  proximit de leurs champs.

Je connais un agriculteur bio, tout du moins il l'indique lui mme il fait ce qu'il peut.
Au dbut il a vraiment fait du vrai bio, puis s'est rendu compte qu'en fait il rcuprait via les eaux de pluie et autres alas naturel les produits chimiques des champs environnants et c'est grce  cela qu'il avait une production plus consquente.
Depuis il fait du mieux qu'il peut, mais il ne cultive pas non plus  l'eau et au soleil faut pas croire...

----------


## ddoumeche

> tonnant ! Ha ben non !


La FNSEA a beaucoup travaill pour la destruction de l'agriculture, que ce soit par la pose des drains ou l'exploitation intensive (labours intensif, pesticides...)
Or je ne sais pas si l'homme disparatra avec les abeilles mais avec les vers de terre c'est certain: labour et aration des sols, excrments, creusage de tunnels de galerie pour absorber les eaux de pluies, bioturbation... en un mot fertilisation.
Et un champs soumis  l'exploitation intensive n'a plus ces galeries car la terre est compacte par les tracteurs (surtout quand ils passent 4 ou 6 fois l'ans) et les vers tus par les pesticides. Quelque soit la quantit d'engrais mise dans les sols, la terre ne donne plus rien. La seule solution est de le laisser en jachre pendant des annes afin qu'ils se refassent.

Voila pourquoi la production agricole stagne depuis 15 ans. Mais la FNSEA est le syndicat des grandes exploitations.




> Du bio dans son jardin oui.
> Du bio du magasin... Ils mettent tout autant de produits chimiques, c'est juste que la liste est contrle...
> 
> Tentes de faire un jardin pour produire en masse et tu verras que tu perdras au moins la moiti de ta rcolte si tu n'utilises pas des produits chimiques pour protger contre les maladies en tout genre. Du coup le vritable bio n'est pas rentable.
> Il y a des produits chimiques autoriss dans la culture bio qui sont dvastateurs, mais a on le cache bien derrire le joli label...


Obscurantisme superstitieux: aucun pesticide organophosphat ni DDT n'est utilis en agriculture bio, et il n'y a pas plus de maladies dans les rcoltes qu'ailleurs.




> Je serai curieux de voir la liste des produits qu'ils utilisent.


Donc tu parles mais n'en sait rien

----------


## transgohan

> Donc tu parles mais n'en sait rien


Merci de reprendre le contexte de mon post dans son ensemble...
Oser me sortir deux extraits et les interprter comme bon te semble est vraiment irrespectueux...
Il te suffit de lire le paragraphe qui suit ta citation pour comprendre que j'en ai des informations, provenant d'une personne au coeur mme du sujet qu'on aborde...




> Obscurantisme superstitieux


J'attends des stats... Des tudes... Pour le moment tout le monde en parle mais personne ne sort de vrais chiffres sur le sujet si ce n'est des ressentis dans un camp comme dans l'autre.  ::): 
A ce jeu avouez qu'on peut jouer longtemps  savoir qui a la plus grande et ce serait dommage de pourrir un topic qui apporte une vrai vrit.

----------


## Zirak

> J'attends des stats... Des tudes... Pour le moment tout le monde en parle mais personne ne sort de vrais chiffres sur le sujet si ce n'est des ressentis dans un camp comme dans l'autre. 
> A ce jeu avouez qu'on peut jouer longtemps  savoir qui a la plus grande et ce serait dommage de pourrir un topic qui apporte une vrai vrit.


J'ai retrouv le lien que j'avais post l'autre jour, il y est expliqu pourquoi la plupart des tudes ralises concernant les rendements sont biaises.

http://www.changeonsdagriculture.fr/...ace-a117529756

En fait, tout le monde a raison (oui je sais c'est bizarre  ::D: ) :




> Le rsultat est difiant : toutes ces tudes, ralises *dans les pays non-temprs (c'est--dire les trois-quarts de la plante)*, montrent que l'agriculture biologique y obtient des *rendements suprieurs  ceux de l'agriculture conventionnelle*.





> Pourtant, il faut l'admettre, les rendements sont *moins favorables  la bio dans les milieux temprs*. Mme si les tudes que je critique plus haut exagrent et faussent les rsultats, il est vrai que, pour une partie des productions, *la bio europenne et canadienne obtient actuellement des rendements infrieurs de 5  20 %*  ceux de l'agriculture conventionnelle (cf. tudes du Rodale Institute en Amrique du Nord et du FiBL en Europe ; notons qu'il n'y a dj plus de diffrence significative aux tats-Unis). *Cela est invitable, puisque l'agriculture bio de nos pays est soumise  des distorsions considrables : rglementations sur les semences qui obligent  utiliser des varits standardises et slectionnes pour la chimie, faibles connaissances en matire de cultures associes et d'utilisation des arbres en agriculture,* [...]


Ceci pourrait expliquer en partie que des agriculteurs Bio  plus petite chelle, utilisant des vieilles varits de semences plutt que les semences rglementes, aient des rendements plus intressant que des agriculteurs faisant du Bio  grande chelle pour des supermarchs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Merci de reprendre le contexte de mon post dans son ensemble...
> Oser me sortir deux extraits et les interprter comme bon te semble est vraiment irrespectueux...
> Il te suffit de lire le paragraphe qui suit ta citation pour comprendre que j'en ai des informations, provenant d'une personne au coeur mme du sujet qu'on aborde...


Justement je l'ai fais: quand on prtend que le Bio met autant de produits chimiques que l'industriel, puis moins de 24heures plus tard, qu'en fait on n'en sait rien du tout, c'est vraiment donner le bton pour se faire battre  ::lol:: 

Et il y a certainement des polluants chimiques dans les eaux de pluies et l'environnement des agriculteurs bio mais 1/ on n'pand pas de pesticides quand il va pleuvoir sauf  ce qu'ils soient emports par le ruissellement, donc sauf  aimer travailler pour ne rien faire. L'eau de pluie n'est spcialement pollue _per se_ 2/ ce n'est pas de la pharmacie, on est pas  la recherche d'un environnement ultrrrrrraaa sain qui n'existe plus mme en antarctique.




> J'attends des stats... Des tudes... Pour le moment tout le monde en parle mais personne ne sort de vrais chiffres sur le sujet si ce n'est des ressentis dans un camp comme dans l'autre. 
> A ce jeu avouez qu'on peut jouer longtemps  savoir qui a la plus grande et ce serait dommage de pourrir un topic qui apporte une vrai vrit.


A la vrit, je vous le dis, la Vrit Est Ailleurs. Et parfois entre les deux. Ou non.
La liste des pesticides autoriss en bio est publique, on l'a post ici. Sinon Wiki en parle.

J'ai une ide, pourquoi ne pas nous faire une revue de lecture de _La Formation de la terre vgtale par l'action des vers de terre, avec des observations sur leurs habitudes_ de ce petit monsieur, Charles Darwin ?






> J'ai retrouv le lien que j'avais post l'autre jour, il y est expliqu pourquoi la plupart des tudes ralises concernant les rendements sont biaises.
> 
> http://www.changeonsdagriculture.fr/...ace-a117529756
> 
> En fait, tout le monde a raison (oui je sais c'est bizarre ) :


Oui mais est-ce qu'on doit faire des courses au rendement dans les pays dvelopps ? alors qu'on surproduit tellement que nos rcoltes sont coules sur les marchs d'Afrique sub saharienne, ce qui ruine les paysans locaux ? On est plus en 1945, avec des tickets de rationnements pour viter que tout le monde ne crve de faim.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ceci pourrait expliquer en partie que des agriculteurs Bio  plus petite chelle, utilisant des vieilles varits de semences plutt que les semences rglementes, aient des rendements plus intressant que des agriculteurs faisant du Bio  grande chelle pour des supermarchs.


Si seulement on pouvait avoir une politique qui encourage les petites cultures locales...
On serait gagnant sur toute la ligne :
 il y a aurait beaucoup plus de varits (moins de problme d'intolrance au Gluten) la consommation de produit chimique seffondrerait (moins de pollution, la terre retrouverait de la vie) les produits parcourraient beaucoup moins de distance (si on pouvait diminuer le nombre dintermdiaires entre producteur et consommateur par la mme occasion ce serait pas mal, au moins on ne se retrouverait pas avec du cheval dans des lasagnes de buf) les produits seraient de bien meilleure qualit (+ de nutriments, - de produit chimique, + de gout, - cancrigne)
Parce que l'agriculture actuelle est plutt triste, on dirait que ce sont les mmes varits faible qui sont cultiv dans le monde entier, ces varits ncessitent beaucoup de produits chimique.

Malheureusement le futur c'est le CETA...
On va clairement pas dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui *mais est-ce qu'on doit faire des courses au rendement dans les pays dvelopps ?* alors qu'on surproduit tellement que nos rcoltes sont coules sur les marchs d'Afrique sub saharienne, ce qui ruine les paysans locaux ? On est plus en 1945, avec des tickets de rationnements pour viter que tout le monde ne crve de faim.


De mon point de vue  moi non, et pas seulement au niveau de l'agriculture d'ailleurs.

Je ne vais pas dire que je suis un fervent dfenseur de la dcroissance, car mme si je fais des efforts aux fils des ans, je suis encore loin de ne consommer que le strict ncessaire ou de tout consommer de faon "(eco)-responsable", mais oui clairement, c'est une voie qui me semble intressante et de plus en plus ncessaire si l'on compte essayer de sauver les meubles un jour.

----------


## transgohan

> Justement je l'ai fais: quand on prtend que le Bio met autant de produits chimiques que l'industriel, puis moins de 24heures plus tard, qu'en fait on n'en sait rien du tout, c'est vraiment donner le bton pour se faire battre


Se faire battre c'est plutt venir affirmer que tu as cit des sources parlant de cette question alors qu'il n'en est rien...
Mais merci de me prendre pour un abruti je poste justement pour ce plaisir...
Je ne vois aucune source si ce n'est ton propre avis dans :



> Obscurantisme superstitieux: aucun pesticide organophosphat ni DDT n'est utilis en agriculture bio, et il n'y a pas plus de maladies dans les rcoltes qu'ailleurs.


Ni mme dans tes posts prcdents...




> Parce que l'agriculture actuelle est plutt triste, on dirait que ce sont les mmes varits faible qui sont cultiv dans le monde entier, ces varits ncessitent beaucoup de produits chimique.


Quelqu'un en connait la raison ? 
Le rendement peut tre ? 
Ou le fait qu'ils soient plus rsistants accompagn de produits chimiques que d'autres varits ?
Ou on peut imaginer que ce sont des souches qui peuvent tre plants dans  peut prs toutes les zones du globe ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelqu'un en connait la raison ?


C'est simple, ceux qui vendent les semences sont ceux qui vendent les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides, les insecticides, les herbicides, etc...
Donc ils s'arrangent pour crer des varits qui ont besoin de produits.

La version officielle, c'est que les plantes doivent tre le plus semblable possible pour pouvoir tre rcolt avec des tracteurs.

Les entreprises comme Monsanto ont russi  convaincre beaucoup d'agriculteurs qu'ils augmenteraient leur productivit en utilisant les semences Monsanto.
Alors qu'en fait si on compte tous les frais, c'est moins rentable...

Beaucoup d'agriculteurs plantent des varits OGM pour pouvoir mettre du round up par la suite.
Et le round up se retrouve dans le produit final.

Le problme c'est que les lobbys sont plus puissants que les gouvernements.
C'est facile de corrompre quelques ministres et de faire passer des lois...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Se faire battre c'est plutt venir affirmer que tu as cit des sources parlant de cette question alors qu'il n'en est rien...
> Mais merci de me prendre pour un abruti je poste justement pour ce plaisir...
> Je ne vois aucune source si ce n'est ton propre avis dans :


Es-tu sur d'tre expert ? tu ne cites aucune source alors que c'est justement toi qui devrait faire preuve autorit et nous fournir toute la littrature scientifique voulue.
Tu as affirm que les agriculteurs recourraient de manire systmatique aux pesticides chimiques, peux-tu citer tes sources ?

Moi monsieur, je cite mes sources, mme si elles sont dignes d'un collgien de 6me. Ce qui ne les rend pas fausses pour autant  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je ne vais pas dire que je suis un fervent dfenseur de la dcroissance, car mme si je fais des efforts aux fils des ans, je suis encore loin de ne consommer que le strict ncessaire ou de tout consommer de faon "(eco)-responsable", mais oui clairement, c'est une voie qui me semble intressante et de plus en plus ncessaire si l'on compte essayer de sauver les meubles un jour.


Je suis un ardent dfenseur de la croissance, surtout dans un monde ou les 3/4 de l'humanit vit dans la pauvret. Je suis pour la chimie, le DDT et les organophosts *de manire raisonne et contrle* parce que ce sont des produits toxiques et que les insectes sont vecteurs de maladies (paludisme entre autres). dans certains pays, mais pas ici Je suis pour un changement de paradigme et la fin de l'agriculture intensive des annes 60.

Et je ne trie pas mes dchets car tout est remis ensemble par la voirie en aval, ce qui est une honte mais surtout un problme  rsoudre. La valorisation du dchet, voila un projet d'avenir.

----------


## transgohan

> Es-tu sur d'tre expert ? tu ne cites aucune source alors que c'est justement toi qui devrait faire preuve autorit et nous fournir toute la littrature scientifique voulue.
> Tu as affirm que les agriculteurs recourraient de manire systmatique aux pesticides chimiques, peux-tu citer tes sources ?
> 
> Moi monsieur, je cite mes sources, mme si elles sont dignes d'un collgien de 6me. Ce qui ne les rend pas fausses pour autant


Va me relire et tu la trouvera ma source (mme si je n'ai pas donn son nom, son adresse et son numro de tlphone. Aprs libre  toi de croire que c'est un monsieur dont j'ai invent la vie je m'en tape compltement.)... C'est pathtique comme comportement...
De plus vu ton tag de poste je suppose que comme moi tu n'es pas non plus expert dans le domaine,  moins que tu fasses de l'agriculture professionnel le weekend...
Donc vu que tu ne cites aucune source et que tu me reproches la mme chose alors que j'en ai...

Au pire je vais tout simplement t'ignorer, cela n'apporte rien d'intressant au dbat que d'changer avec des personnes qui lisent en diagonale et qui sont mordus d'tre dans le vrai  tout bout de champs...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Va me relire et tu la trouvera ma source (mme si je n'ai pas donn son nom, son adresse et son numro de tlphone. Aprs libre  toi de croire que c'est un monsieur dont j'ai invent la vie je m'en tape compltement.)... C'est pathtique comme comportement...
> De plus vu ton tag de poste je suppose que comme moi tu n'es pas non plus expert dans le domaine,  moins que tu fasses de l'agriculture professionnel le weekend...
> Donc vu que tu ne cites aucune source et que tu me reproches la mme chose alors que j'en ai...
> 
> Au pire je vais tout simplement t'ignorer, cela n'apporte rien d'intressant au dbat que d'changer avec des personnes qui lisent en diagonale et qui sont mordus d'tre dans le vrai  tout bout de champs...


Vu que tu prtends mensongrement que les agriculteurs bio utilise des pesticides chimiques, on serait en effet enclin  penser que tu inventes ou que tu es sous l'influence d'un agriculteur dlinquant.

Oui le weekend, je fais du jardinage sur 25m de terre patiemment rendue fertile avec des dizaines de sac de terreaux, des copeaux, de la cendre et une arme de vers de terre. Le secret et de retourner rgulirement la terre  la fourche pour arer et acclrer la dcomposition des intrants (notamment du fumier de cheval).
Plus une serre pour les tomates.
Et sans chimie messieurs dames, que des hrissons et de la bouillie bordelaise (cuivre).

Par contre, mon bac  compost c'est de la merde.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis un ardent dfenseur de la croissance, surtout dans un monde ou les 3/4 de l'humanit vit dans la pauvret. Je suis pour la chimie, le DDT et les organophosts *de manire raisonne et contrle* parce que ce sont des produits toxiques et que les insectes sont vecteurs de maladies (paludisme entre autres). dans certains pays, mais pas ici Je suis pour un changement de paradigme et la fin de l'agriculture intensive des annes 60.


Attention, quand je parle de dcroissance, je parle bien sr d'une grosse partie des pays occidentaux, de certains pays d'Asie, etc. Bien sr que je ne pense pas aux pays du quart-monde qui ont un PIB moins gros que certaines entreprises, pour faire de la dcroissance, il faut dj avoir de la croissance, on est bien d'accord. 

Concernant les produits chimiques et les insectes porteurs de maladies, je serais plus pour une amlioration des soins / vaccins dans les pays pauvres dans un 1er temps, qu'une radication des insectes par des produits chimiques, ces produits ne faisant pas forcment tous de distinction et supprimant aussi des insectes "utiles". Surtout que faire disparaitre tous ces insectes, signifie galement supprimer le rgime alimentaire d'autres espces, les mettant galement en danger, et ainsi de suite.

----------


## ddoumeche

La dcroissance a t conue dans les mmes laboratoires a ides tordues que le rchauffement climatique, mais cela ne concerne aucunement les pays dvelopps.

Le paludisme tue prt d'un million de personnes par an, et touche 500 millions de personnes. La maladie du sommeil touche 60 millions de personnes, le virus Zika  touch la guyane et les antilles franaises. Et ce sont des maladies transmises par les insectes. On ne peut pas dire aux familles des victimes qu'on ne peut rien faire pour enrayer les pidmies, car il faut protger les insectes utiles. C'est pour cela que j'ai parl d'utilisation raisonne et contrle d'insecticides

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dcroissance a t conue dans les mmes laboratoires a ides tortues que le rchauffement climatique, mais cela ne concerne aucunement les pays dvelopps.


Ceux qui sont pour la dcroissance pensent surtout  l'avenir.
Sur une plante les ressources sont limit, donc on ne peut pas continuer  en utiliser de plus en plus.

Le jour du dpassement est toujours plus tt dans l'anne :
Jour du dpassement

Les produits chimique ont fait beaucoup de dgt, les sols sont de moins en moins fertile.
Notre niveau de vie doit diminuer, nous devons moins consommer. (de toute faon on a pas le choix, c'est dj en cours, on perd du pouvoir d'achat)
Il faut conomiser les ressources et ralentir la destruction de la plante.

On ne peut pas tre 7 milliards  avoir un niveau de vie aussi haut que celui des franais dans les annes 2000...

Abeilles : interrogations sur deux pesticides autoriss



> Deux pesticides ont t autoriss par la France, mais les apiculteurs le jugent dangereux pour les abeilles.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le paludisme tue prt d'un million de personnes par an, et touche 500 millions de personnes. La maladie du sommeil touche 60 millions de personnes, le virus Zika  touch la guyane et les antilles franaises. Et ce sont des maladies transmises par les insectes. On ne peut pas dire aux familles des victimes qu'on ne peut rien faire pour enrayer les pidmies, car il faut protger les insectes utiles. C'est pour cela que j'ai parl d'utilisation raisonne et contrle d'insecticides


Le souci des insecticides, c'est qu'on se retrouve vite fait face  une population rsistante, du coup, retour  la case dpart. Et c'est sans compter la pollution des sols et des eaux par lesdits produits, et les dommages collatraux que a peut entrainer sur les autres espces, moins nuisibles  l'homme (voire carrment indispensables). Du coup mieux vaut pousser la recherche vers le contrle des populations de nuisibles via des lchs de mles infertiles, etc. Par contre, le risque si on se lche trop, c'est de bousiller les cosystmes, mme les moustiques ont leur importance (hlas) dans le fonctionnement de la chaine alimentaire et des cosystmes.

----------


## Grogro

> Et sans chimie messieurs dames, que des hrissons et de la bouillie bordelaise (cuivre).


Tu arrives  protger tes hrissons des granuls anti-limaces de tes voisins ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ceux qui sont pour la dcroissance pensent surtout  l'avenir.
> Sur une plante les ressources sont limit, donc on ne peut pas continuer  en utiliser de plus en plus.


La dcroissance n'est pas pour les grandes puissances, elles surveillent jalousement leur approvisionnement et mme se font la guerre pour empcher les autres de s'en approprier.

Rien n'empche que l'humanit vive comme les franais du XXme sicle, si on gre les ressources (et les dchets) correctement. Mme si pour l'instant, 1 milliard de chinois vivent toujours dans une grande pauvret. Dans 30 ans, ils ne seront plus que 100 millions. 




> Les produits chimique ont fait beaucoup de dgt, les sols sont de moins en moins fertile.


Un sol de terre rendu infertile se reconstitue de lui mme en 5 ans, le temps que les herbes purent les sols des produits et que la vie organique rcolonise les sols. 
Il faut nettoyer les sols pollus industriellement mais cela se fait.

La dsertifications des sols aux Maghreb est un problme naturel.

Si on perd du pouvoir d'achat, cela a tout  voir avec la dette et le pillage de l'Europe par l'Allemagne, rien  voir avec les ressources: il n'y a jamais eu autant de ptrole disponible sur le march.





> Le souci des insecticides, c'est qu'on se retrouve vite fait face  une population rsistante, du coup, retour  la case dpart. Et c'est sans compter la pollution des sols et des eaux par lesdits produits, et les dommages collatraux que a peut entrainer sur les autres espces, moins nuisibles  l'homme (voire carrment indispensables). Du coup mieux vaut pousser la recherche vers le contrle des populations de nuisibles via des lchs de mles infertiles, etc. Par contre, le risque si on se lche trop, c'est de bousiller les cosystmes, mme les moustiques ont leur importance (hlas) dans le fonctionnement de la chaine alimentaire et des cosystmes.


Mme soucis qu'avec les antibiotiques dont les professionnels franais de sant sont si friants. On se retrouve avec des bactrie super rsistantes.. qui en plus prolifrent dans les services de sant. Et voila pourquoi vous attrapez un staphylocoque dor aprs une opration.





> Tu arrives  protger tes hrissons des granuls anti-limaces de tes voisins ?


Oui mais je suis dans un coin isol: il faut que faire la promotion des coupes de bire, cela ne tue que les limaces et les escargots. Ou de la cendre de bois, obtenu avec une chemine  ::): 
J'ai vu passer des ptitions pour sauver les hrissons d'europe, en danger de disparition... sachant qu'il y a 30 ans on parlait dj de disparition.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dcroissance n'est pas pour les grandes puissances, elles surveillent jalousement leur approvisionnement et mme se font la guerre pour empcher les autres de s'en approprier.


Pour moi la dcroissance doit tre fait par les pays les plus riches, sinon a n'a pas de sens... (a voudrait rien dire de demander  un pays du tiers monde de diminuer son PIB...)
Il faut se rapprocher de la nature et vivre plus modestement (comme les survivalistes).
Les gens devraient arrter de se dire "tiens je vais m'acheter une TV 4K" ou "je veux un iPhone X".
Il faut sortir du capitalisme, faire une ruralisation.
Bon le problme c'est que sans croissance pas de retraite, je pense que les jeunes d'aujourd'hui on tous bien conscience que la retraite n'existera plus quand ce sera leur tour ^^ (de toute faon ils vont tous mourir d'une maladie auto-immune et il n'y aura pas de scurit sociale non plus)




> Rien n'empche que l'humanit vive comme les franais du XXme sicle, si on gre les ressources (et les dchets) correctement.


Si c'est impossible, nous consommons beaucoup trop d'nergie. (il faudrait regarder les concepts comme l'esclave nergtique)
Tout le monde a son PC, son smartphone, sa voiture, etc...
On ne pourrait absolument pas tre 7 milliards comme a.




> Un sol de terre rendu infertile se reconstitue de lui mme en 5 ans


Mais arrtez d'tre optimiste...
C'est frustrant  la fin.




> La dsertifications des sols aux Maghreb est un problme naturel.


Apparemment il est possible de planter dans le dsert.
LA PERMACULTURE PERMET DE CULTIVER LE DSERT! A VOIR ABSOLUMENT!




> Si on perd du pouvoir d'achat, cela a tout  voir avec la dette


La dette c'est un prtexte, elle est irremboursable.
Et si nous nous tions emprunter  nous mme nous ne serions pas endett, puisque ce sont les intrts de la dette qui cotent chre.
Un jour il faudra mettre les compteurs  0.

*Moi je dis que la dcroissance devrait tre un objectif politique dans les pays riches*.
On devrait dire aux gens que l'objectif c'est de moins consommer (ils ne risquent pas d'accepter a un jour, personne ne voterait pour quelqu'un qui cherche la dcroissance)




> Mme soucis qu'avec les antibiotiques dont les professionnels franais de sant sont si friants. On se retrouve avec des bactrie super rsistantes..


Il faut voir le bon ct, dans le futur il y aura des super maladie rsistantes  tous les traitement connu et a fera diminuer la population mondiale.

Ne pas utiliser de mdicament renforce le systme immunitaire. (en rgle gnral un hypocondriaque est en plus mauvaise sant que celui qui ne va jamais chez le mdecin (sauf quand il a une maladie grave qui n'a pas t diagnostiqu vu qu'il fait jamais de vrification)).

----------


## transgohan

Inverser le systme de consommation qu'a gnr le capitalisme ce serait le plus grand dfi du sicle. Mais c'est une bonne ide en effet.  ::): 
Mme avec l'Etat pour pousser je ne vois mme pas comment on pourrait en arriver  un meilleur statut.
N'importe quel conomiste vous dira qu'il faut consommer pour faire vivre le pays, or la politique c'est avant tout conomique avant d'tre social.




> La dette c'est un prtexte, elle est irremboursable.
> Et si nous nous tions emprunter  nous mme nous ne serions pas endett, puisque ce sont les intrts de la dette qui cotent chre.
> Un jour il faudra mettre les compteurs  0.


C'est un fait, je suis d'accord.
Par contre si on s'tait emprunt  nous mme on aurait dvalu notre monnaie et on aurait impact l'exportation et l'importation.
Ce qui au final ne rsous pas le problme  court terme, c'est donc tout naturel qu'on emprunte  d'autres pays.

----------


## fredoche

> Je n'ai pas vraiment ide de l'impact que a pourrait avoir, mais j'ai propos a  ma bote. Sachant que c'est relativement cher, je pense que a ne se fera pas, mais l'initiative semble intressante. fredoche, toi qui connais le secteur, qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


Je ne connais pas grand chose

Marianne a reu une ruche de cette socit : http://www.madeinabeilles.be/bee-to-b/parrainage/
Visiblement le mec qui s'en occupe est bien et la dmarche est de qualit et valable : la reine est slectionne (une buckfast, c'est ce qui s'utilise plutt en Belgique contre des noires en France je crois), la colonie est mise  dispo dans une ruchette...
A priori a vaut au moins 200  pour l'apiculteur un cadeau de ce genre

Pour elle c'est un sacr coup de pouce.

Je n'en sais pas plus que toi en fait, mais pour l'apiculteur amateur, qui n'a pas les moyens, c'est un beau cadeau. Et un apiculteur est soucieux de ses btes en gnral, d'autant que comme tu le vois, c'est une activit avec un coup non ngligeable.

Le truc aujourd'hui c'est qu'avec tous les soins possibles, les apiculteurs ne savent pas viter cette mortalit. Les abeilles meurent en grande proportion durant l'hiver, sans que celui-ci soit rude ou qu'elles manquent de nourriture. 

Alors l'impact, probablement oui, si quelqu'un paie, a permet de maintenir une activit de reproduction et donc quelque part de maintenir des populations.

----------


## fredoche

> +1 fredoche tu as trs bien rsum la situation selon moi.
> 
> 
> 
> Local ne veut pas dire mieux, a veut juste dire qu'on paie les agriculteurs du coin au lieu des trangers.
> Et quant au bio... Laissez moi rire de cette belle arnaque...
> Du bio dans son jardin oui.
> Du bio du magasin... Ils mettent tout autant de produits chimiques, c'est juste que la liste est contrle...
> Tentes de faire un jardin pour produire en masse et tu verras que tu perdras au moins la moiti de ta rcolte si tu n'utilises pas des produits chimiques pour protger contre les maladies en tout genre. Du coup le vritable bio n'est pas rentable.
> ...


Local a veut dire aussi des cots de transport rduits et un investissement sur la main duvre locale, une notion d'conomie locale.
Et local a veut dire aussi influer sur ces sources de production et pollution locales, celles qui affectent ton air et ton eau

Ton discours est hlas repris par beaucoup et pas forcment faux, mais en agriculture conventionnelle c'est "au moins" pire

Cela tant sans prtendre produire en masse ni tre un spcialiste du sujet, je jardine depuis la naissance de mon ain, qui a eu 18 ans cette anne. 
J'ai encore mang ce matin des fraises et framboises de mon jardin... j'en ai perdu beaucoup, merci limaces gupes et frelons, mais nous en avons mang beaucoup aussi depuis juin. Les fraisiers portent encore beaucoup de fleurs.
Oui certains produits bios sont toxiques, le sulfate de cuivre en est un, il empoisonne les sols, le cuivre est un toxique puissant pour tous les organismes

Le problme est plutt l, c'est "produire en masse". La diversit des cultures est bien plus sre et moins risque pour les producteurs bio.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je n'ai plus de jardin  ::(: , mais je me souviens que quand j'avais un potager (un vieux copain, quoi) je prparais pas mal de "purin" ( consoude, mlisse, rhubarbe, ). a aide pas mal et c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus naturel. Avec un bon composteur, tu arrives  obtenir de bons rsultats. Tu laisses aux petits animaux leur part du gteau, mais il t'en reste quand mme pas mal. Et c'est tellement agrable de manger sa rcolte.  ::):

----------


## transgohan

> Le problme est plutt l, c'est "produire en masse". La diversit des cultures est bien plus sre et moins risque pour les producteurs bio.


Oui tout  fait d'accord.
C'est pour cela que je ne considre pas le bio comme tant une solution, on ne pourrait pas remplacer la production de masse actuelle.

----------


## fredoche

Je  ne sais pas si elle sert  autre chose qu' permettre une certaine forme de capitalisme et une mondialisation des marchs, et asservir des agriculteurs devenus ouvriers de leurs propres machines et d'outils de production  plusieurs millions d' reposant sur les paules d'un seul mec.

La profusion, l'abondance, les hyper-marchs qui dgueulent de boites et d'emballage sur des m de linaire sans fin

C'est aussi des tonnes de dchets, d'invendus, de gchis  grande chelle, de destruction massive  ::weird:: 

Je parle de la production de masse, elle sert  quoi ? en vrai

----------


## Jipt

> Je parle de la production de masse, elle sert  quoi ? en vrai


 entretenir la survie du Systme (avec un "S" majuscule, a englobe tous les sous-systmes du Systme  ::mrgreen:: )

J'y pensais pas plus tard que cet aprs-midi : il y a des millions milliards de conneries fabriques en permanence pour faire tourner cette mcanique dbile. C'est un fait.

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas rflchir  l'ide qui consisterait  ce que rien ne change sauf la fabrication (et donc la vente, le transport, etc.) de ces produits ? C'est--dire qu'on irait au magasin, on donnerait des sous comme si on achetait quelque chose (en fait on achte notre survie, pas celle du Systme) mais on repartirait les mains vides (et l'esprit plein de satisfaction : plus de gaspillage, plus de pollution), par contre le patron du magasin pourrait payer ses fournisseurs (de rien), ses employs (qui pourraient donc vivre : logement, bouffe) et tout comme a pour tout un tas de domaines d'activits.
Mme ces abrutis d'actionnaires y trouveraient leur compte : je le rpte, on ne change rien au Systme sauf la fabrication des machins qui se retrouvent  la poubelle au bout de trois jours.

Rflchissez-y.

a serait comme une espce d'_An 01_ 2.0

----------


## Jon Shannow

Jipt : J'ai rien compris !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour cela que je ne considre pas le bio comme tant une solution, on ne pourrait pas remplacer la production de masse actuelle.


Beaucoup pensent que si.
On pourrait produire plus en bio, sans aucun produit.

Par exemple Pascal Poot arrive  rcolter plus avec les varits qu'il a cr que les autres agriculteurs avec les varits industrielles + les produits.

Sinon il y a la permaculture, il peut y avoir de la synergie entre plusieurs plantes, c'est un peu comme si elles s'entraidaient.
Le problme c'est comme ce n'est pas de la monoculture, on ne peut pas utiliser de tracteur pour rcolter.
Quelque part c'est mieux, comme a on peut crer du travail.

Le problme c'est les liens entre l'industrie chimique et ceux qui ont le pouvoir...
On est pas prt d'aller dans la bonne direction.
Tout ce que fait le gouvernement c'est faire chier les automobilistes, en disant "on va augmenter les taxes sur le Diesel", alors que plus de 80% du prix des carburants c'est dj des taxes...
Ils disent aussi "On interdit les voitures immatricul avant 1997 dans Paris" alors que gnralement ceux qui conduisent des "vieilles" voitures on pas les moyens d'en changer...

L'industrie ptrolire a 20 ans pour passer  llectrique.
Pour l'instant les batteries polluent plus que l'essence, technologiquement on est pas prt et on est pas certains d'y arriver  temps.

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt : J'ai rien compris !


Rh, va te chercher un caf, je t'attends...............................
..................
.............
......
...

a y est, t'es assis ?

Tu vas au magasin o plein de gens achtent plein de merdes inutiles, tu sais, ces magasins "tout  1 " et autres piges  c0ns.
Avant, tu dpensais mettons 10   acheter nawak.
Maintenant (dans un premier temps, histoire de s'habituer) tu vas dans le mme magasin, tu fais le tour des rayons, vides !, en matant les clientes, enfin, comm' d'hab', quoi, tu passes  la caisse tu files ton bifton de 10, l'employ fait faire blingbling  la caisse (oui, c'est comptabilis) et tu t'en vas les mains vides !

De la mme manire  la fin du mois le patron fait ses comptes du pognon rentr, contacte ses fournisseurs, fait des chques grce au pognon rentr mais ne reoit rien en retour.

De la mme manire celui qui fouette des esclaves pour leur faire extraire des terres rares dans des puits mal tays o ils risquent leur pauvre vie 16 h / jour continue  leur verser leurs salaires de misre mais ils ne risquent plus leur peau au fond du trou puisqu'il n'y a plus besoin d'extraire ces trucs puisqu'on ne fabrique plus de bidules avec puisqu'on ne les vend plus.

Tu vois le truc ?
Bon, a ne s'applique pas aux besoins de base, bouffe, savon, des choses comme a, mais sinon c'est l'ide.

Parce que si tu rflchis bien, le truc que t'as pay 10  et qui finit  la belpou 3 jours + tard, c'est un peu comme si t'avais fil 10  direct au vendeur et sans rien en change, parce que ne rien avoir tout de suite ou 3 jours plus tard, y a pas une grosse diffrence.

Il tait bon, le caf ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'bois pas de caf !  :;): 

Et pourquoi on bouffe du savon ?  ::weird:: 

Srieusement, ton truc c'est pas un peu le principe de base du revenu universel ?

----------


## Jipt

> Srieusement, ton truc c'est pas un peu le principe de base du revenu universel ?


Oui et non !

Le RU s'applique  la "subsistance" matrielle des gens (avoir un minimum de thunes pour ne pas crever de faim et de froid).

Ce dont je parle c'est "arrtons de fabriquer des merdes inutiles qui nous pourrissent la plante  fabriquer transporter liminer etc." *juste pour que le systme perdure* sinon tout nous pte  la gueule.

Parce qu'avec le RU on va continuer  fabriquer ces inutilits, pas glop, quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ton truc c'est pas un peu le principe de base du revenu universel ?


Si j'ai bien compris :
Le revenu universel c'est "Tiens voil de l'argent, achte de la merde !".
Alors que l c'est "Donne moi de l'argent et je ne te donnerai rien en retour.".

Pour que les choses changent, *il faut un choc majeur*.
Ce n'est pas la raison ou l'anticipation de l'avenir qui changera le capitalisme...

En ordre de grandeur il faudrait une guerre mondiale, une nouvelle peste, une crise conomique majeure (on est dj dedans, il faut juste que les bulles explosent).
Quelque chose de vraiment traumatisant et meurtrier.

----------


## Jipt

> Si j'ai bien compris :
> Le revenu universel c'est "Tiens voil de l'argent, achte de la merde !".
> Alors que l c'est "Donne**moi de l'argent et je ne te donnerai rien en retour.".


et je te donnerai un monde meilleur (ou moins moche, pour commencer).
Et l'argent que tu m'as donn, si t'avais achet les merdes que j'ai honte de vendre, de faire venir, de faire fabriquer juste pour que je puisse me la pter avec la dernire BM grosse comme un camion mais a n'empche pas ma femme d'aller voir ailleurs, h bien, sans *rien* acheter il va *tout autant* servir  payer les employs  ne rien vendre, les fournisseurs  ne rien importer, les esclaves  ne rien extraire de la Terre qui n'en peut plus, etc.

Aprs tout, si on a la thune pour acheter des merdes qui ne valent rien, 
on a la mme thune pour acheter du bonheur et un monde meilleur.




> Pour que les choses changent, *il faut un choc majeur*.
> Ce n'est pas la raison ou l'anticipation de l'avenir qui changera le capitalisme...


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ? On avance en plein brouillard, en pleine inconnue, qu'est-ce qui te prouve qu'une illumination ne changerait pas les choses ?




> En ordre de grandeur il faudrait une guerre mondiale, une nouvelle peste, une crise conomique majeure (on est dj dedans, il faut juste que les bulles explosent).
> Quelque chose de vraiment traumatisant et meurtrier.


T'as rien de moins violent ? Une chose est sure : si on ne fait rien on y va.
Alors pourquoi ne pas aller vers autre chose, vers ailleurs, vers un (des !) magasin(s) vendant du "rien", du bonheur, quoi !

Rappel : 


> l'utopie il en faut normment car a rduit  la cuisson.

----------


## Kariz58

> De la mme manire celui qui fouette des esclaves pour leur faire extraire des terres rares dans des puits mal tays o ils risquent leur pauvre vie 16 h / jour *continue  leur verser leurs salaires de misre* mais ils ne risquent plus leur peau au fond du trou puisqu'il n'y a plus besoin d'extraire ces trucs puisqu'on ne fabrique plus de bidules avec puisqu'on ne les vend plus.


Mme moi qui suis du genre utopiste, ce passage l m'a fait doucement rigoler.

Si les mecs ne vont plus au fond du trou, car il n'y a plus besoin d'extraire quoi que ce soit, tu peux tre sr que tes 10 (ou la part correspondant aux salaires de misres) resteront dans la poche de l'entreprise qui les employait, et que ces mecs l finiront par crever la dalle sans emploi ou exploits ailleurs...  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> une crise conomique majeure (on est dj dedans


a aussi, a m'nerve ! De quelle crise conomique on parle ? Y a pas de crise ! Il suffit de regarder les bnfices des grosses boites pour s'en rendre compte.




> Mme moi qui suis du genre utopiste, ce passage l m'a fait doucement rigoler.
> 
> Si les mecs ne vont plus au fond du trou, car il n'y a plus besoin d'extraire quoi que ce soit, tu peux tre sr que tes 10 (ou la part correspondant aux salaires de misres) resteront dans la poche de l'entreprise qui les employait, et que ces mecs l finiront par crever la dalle sans emploi ou exploits ailleurs...


rajoutes de l'utopie dans ta marmite.  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> et je te donnerai un monde meilleur (ou moins moche, pour commencer).


De toute faon avec l'augmentation des taxes et des impts, les gens consomment de moins en moins.
Une fois que t'as pay le loyer, llectricit, l'eau, les poubelles, les assurances, la nourriture, le transport, les impts, il ne reste plus rien.
Ton truc c'est un peu comme un nouvel impt.
a fait penser aux jeux  gratter qui sont un impt sur le connerie, tu donnes aussi de l'argent pour ne rien avoir en retour...




> Aprs tout, si on a les moyens d'acheter des merdes qui ne valent rien, on a les mmes moyens pour acheter du bonheur et un monde meilleur.


Mais bien-sre que non, c'est quoi ce dlire utopiste ?!
On ne va pas vers le beau, l'avenir sera gris/noir.
Plein despces disparaissent, la pollution continue d'augmenter, on s'enfonce dans la crise conomique, on perd des liberts et du respect de la vie prive, la terre est surpeupl, etc.
Il y a aucune bonne nouvelle en vue, aucun projet positif, aucun espoir  avoir dans le futur.
C'est pas taxer le diesel et fabriquer des batteries qui va sauver le monde...




> Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ? On avance en plein brouillard, en pleine inconnue, qu'est-ce qui te prouve qu'une illumination ne changerait pas les choses ?


Mais parce que a marche comme a...
*Le problme vient de ceux qui sont puissant et qui ont le pouvoir* : les banques, les mdias, les politiciens, les gros patrons, les groupes influents, etc...
Et eux ils en ont rien  foutre, plus les gens souffrent, plus ils s'enrichissent.
Ils sont isol du monde et de la ralit.
Le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir, aucune influence sur le pouvoir rel.

Si vous voulez que a change, il faut que le peuple se soulve contre les riches et puissants.
Le bon ct c'est qu'ils ne sont pas nombreux, donc a ferait relativement peu de mort.
Mais jamais le peuple ne s'attaquera  la source du problme, les gens sont comme a ils sont fch aprs les consquences, mais ne cherchent pas les causes. (pour moi l'UE est une cause de plein de problmes par exemple)
En haut de la hirarchie ont cre de la division pour mieux rgner.
On veut faire une diffrence entre homme et femme, entre europen, asiatique et africain, entre htrosexuel et homosexuel, entre ouvrier et cadre (alors que les 2 sont des salaris au final), entre ouvrier et patron (alors qu'un petit patron c'est un ouvrier), etc...




> T'as rien de moins violent ? Une chose est sure : si on ne fait rien on y va.


Et ben tant mieux !
De toute faon on a pas le choix.

Le problme ce n'est pas l'apocalypse majeur, comme l'humanit n'a jamais connu, le problme c'est aprs.
Soit les mchants gagnent et on se retrouve tous esclave d'une lite mondialiste, soit on gagne et on peut grer le monde correctement.




> Alors pourquoi ne pas aller vers autre chose, vers ailleurs


Mais les gens ne veulent pas faire les choses qu'il faut faire.
Par exemple pour rsoudre le problme de surpopulation mondiale il faudrait faire moins d'enfants, il faudrait prendre le TOP 50 et les inciter  faire moins d'enfants :
Liste des pays par taux de fcondit

Au final ce qu'il ce passe c'est que les pays dvelopp deviennent strile et cancreux  cause de la bouffe industrielle et de la pollution...

----------


## Ryu2000

> a aussi, a m'nerve ! De quelle crise conomique on parle ? Y a pas de crise !


Liste de pays par dette publique
Beaucoup de pays sont endetts  plus de 100% du PIB, les dettes augmentent.
Si on ajoute les dettes des mnages et les dettes des entreprises...

Quand ta dette publique est de $17 427 000 000 000 je crois qu'on peut dire que c'est la crise.
C'est la crise conomique, c'est galement la crise de la vie prive  cause de la surveillance de masse, c'est la crise de la sant avec l'augmentation des maladies auto immunes, c'est la crise cologique avec les insectes qui disparaissent, c'est la crise politique.
On nous fait peur avec le terrorisme alors que c'est pas a qui fait peur.

Rien ne va bien.
Ou alors donnez moi un exemple pour voir, parce que moi je trouve pas...
Tout ne va pas se rgler facilement.

----------


## Jipt

> Mme moi qui suis du genre utopiste, ce passage-l m'a fait doucement rigoler.
> 
> Si les mecs ne vont plus au fond du trou, car il n'y a plus besoin d'extraire quoi que ce soit, tu peux tre sr que tes 10 (ou la part correspondant aux salaires de misres) resteront dans la poche de l'entreprise qui les employait, et que ces mecs l finiront par crever la dalle sans emploi ou exploits ailleurs...


"l'employeur", et l tout devient simple : tu veux pas jouer le jeu ? Une balle entre les deux yeux et hop !
Tu verras que les choses volueront vite dans le bon sens.

Pi de toute faon, tu vois, tu as rflchi avec l'ancien modle,  courte vue ! Je te rappelle que dans ce monde 2.0 y aurait plus grand chose  acheter  part de la bouffe, du savon, du pq, des bricoles comme a.
Alors se foutre du pognon, plein de pognon sous le matelas, a ne servira plus  rien, mha.




> De toute faon avec l'augmentation des taxes et des impts, les gens consomment de moins en moins.
> Une fois que t'as pay le loyer, llectricit, l'eau, les poubelles, les assurances, la nourriture, le transport, les impts, il ne reste plus rien.
> Ton truc c'est un peu comme un nouvel impt.
> a fait penser aux jeux  gratter qui sont un impt sur le connerie, tu donnes aussi de l'argent pour ne rien avoir en retour...


Qui fonctionnent tellement fort que c'en est  pleurer, et a montre bien que les gens ont envie d'autre chose.

Mais bon, je ne cite pas le reste, il y aurait trop  dire, alors je ne dirai qu'une chose : tu es fatigant de ngativisme. C'est dprimant. On ne peut rien envisager de positif avec toi.

----------


## Kariz58

> "l'employeur", et l tout devient simple : tu veux pas jouer le jeu ? Une balle entre les deux yeux et hop !
> Tu verras que les choses volueront vite dans le bon sens.


Ah bah c'est sur, hop, une balle dans les deux yeux du PDG d'Apple, Microsoft et autres GAFA, on dclenche une guerre avec les USA, a fini en conflit atomique, et effectivement, on n'aura plus  se soucier des gchis et du reste. ^^





> Pi de toute faon, tu vois, tu as rflchi avec l'ancien modle,  courte vue ! Je te rappelle que dans ce monde 2.0 y aurait plus grand chose  acheter  part de la bouffe, du savon, du pq, des bricoles comme a.
> *Alors se foutre du pognon, plein de pognon sous le matelas, a ne servira plus  rien, mha.*


C'est dj le cas, et pourtant les concerns ne l'entendent pas de cette oreille...  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Ah bah c'est sur, hop, une balle dans les deux yeux du PDG d'Apple, Microsoft et autres GAFA, on dclenche une guerre avec les USA, a fini en conflit atomique, et effectivement, on n'aura plus  se soucier des gchis et du reste. ^^


Toi aussi t'es ngatif ?
"Surtout ne rien faire", c'est a ta devise ? On est propres...
T'as vu, j'ai barr un truc, tu le remplaces par "_ouf ! a nous fait de l'air, on y voit plus clair._"




> C'est dj le cas, et pourtant les concerns ne l'entendent pas de cette oreille...


Parce que tu tranes encore dans le monde 1.0...
Dans le 2.0 y a plus de BM grosses comme des camions, plus d'avions pour aller se choper un cancer de la peau dans les "les", plus de yachts privs grands comme des porte-avions, qui doivent consommer mme pas je peux l'envisager, et qui ne servent qu' enrichir les diverses mafias rodant autour des ports et des chantiers, etc.

Merci de rflchir en prenant en compte cette autre dimension.
Pi celui qu'est pas content, paf ! une balle entre les deux yeux, relire la fin de "Ravage" de Barjavel, crit en '43.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu es fatigant de ngativisme. C'est dprimant. On ne peut rien envisager de positif avec toi.


Ce n'est pas du ngativisme c'est du ralisme.
Faites l'tat des lieux, de l'cologie, de l'conomie, de la politique, de la socit, etc.
Est-ce que vous trouvez que quelque chose va bien ou que quelque chose s'amliore ?

Vous vous me fatiguez avec votre positivisme qui ne veut rien dire, on ne va pas se dplacer dans un magasin pour acheter du vent, a n'a pas de sens...

Si on est conscient de ce qu'il ce passe, on a du mal  tre optimiste pour l'avenir.
L'apoge est derrire nous et nous sommes en dclin.
Bon en mme temps c'est logique la croissance ne peut pas tre infinie, il y a forcment des limites...

Le monde ne va pas changer de paradigme aisment, comme je l'ai dj dit il faut un traumatisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> on ne va pas se dplacer dans un magasin pour acheter du vent, a n'a pas de sens...


T'arrives bien  utiliser ton clavier pour n'crire que des inepties, pourtant, a n'a pas de sens...  ::roll::

----------


## Kariz58

> Toi aussi t'es ngatif ?
> "Surtout ne rien faire", c'est a ta devise ? On est propres...
> T'as vu, j'ai barr un truc, tu le remplaces par "_ouf ! a nous fait de l'air, on y voit plus clair._"


Y'a une diffrence entre tre ngatif et ne rien vouloir faire, et ne pas vouloir coller une balle dans la tte  pleins de monde hein...

Mais sinon, qu'est-ce qui t'empche de commencer ? Par chez nous il y a Gattaz si tu veux. N'hsites pas  donner l'impulsion de dpart de ton utopie.  ::aie:: 





> Parce que tu tranes encore dans le monde 1.0...
> Dans le 2.0 y a plus de BM grosses comme des camions, plus d'avions pour aller se choper un cancer de la peau dans les "les", plus de yachts privs grands comme des porte-avions, qui doivent consommer mme pas je peux l'envisager, et qui ne servent qu' enrichir les diverses mafias rodant autour des ports et des chantiers, etc.


Mme sans tout a... 

Aujourd'hui, il y a des gens qui ont dj leur avion, leur yacht, X baraques ou tout ce que tu veux, et qui continuent d'accumuler alors que cela ne leur sert plus  rien. Ce n'est pas le fait qu'il n'y ait plus rien  "acheter" qui empchera certains d'accumuler juste pour montrer qu'ils en ont plus que les autres.  





> Merci de rflchir en prenant en compte cette autre dimension.
> Pi celui qu'est pas content, paf ! une balle entre les deux yeux, relire la fin de "Ravage" de Barjavel, crit en '43.


Merci de rflchir en n'oubliant pas que Ravage, ne reste qu'un livre de "fiction", et qu'on ne peut pas tout rgler en mettant une balle  tout le monde, sinon on ne vaut gure mieux que tout les dictateurs que l'on dnonce  longueur de temps...

Il y a une diffrence (si si je vous assure) entre tre utopiste avec une vision raisonnable / optimiste et raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## Grogro

> Toi aussi t'es ngatif ?
> "Surtout ne rien faire", c'est a ta devise ? On est propres...
> T'as vu, j'ai barr un truc, tu le remplaces par "_ouf ! a nous fait de l'air, on y voit plus clair._"


Socialement parlant, c'est un biais que nous avons quasiment tous et qui s'appelle l'impuissance apprise : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impuissance_apprise

Et cette impuissance rsulte d'un puissant conditionnement collectif ds l'cole primaire. Nous en somme particulirement victimes en France, bien davantage que dans d'autres pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et cette impuissance rsulte d'un puissant conditionnement collectif ds l'cole primaire.


Ouais mais  l'cole on nous apprend aussi la rvolution franaise pendant laquelle de nombreux franais royaliste ont t dcapit, ainsi que quelques puissants. Ce qui a chang le fonctionnement du pays.
Les Franais pourraient tous se motiver pour reprendre le contrle de leur environnement. (donc s'occuper des ministres, des dputs, des snateurs, etc)

----------


## Invit

> Ouais mais  l'cole on nous apprend aussi la rvolution franaise pendant laquelle de nombreux franais royaliste ont t dcapit, ainsi que quelques puissants. Ce qui a chang le fonctionnement du pays.
> Les Franais pourraient tous se motiver pour reprendre le contrle de leur environnement. (donc s'occuper des ministres, des dputs, des snateurs, etc)


On est un certain nombre  ressentir une certaine aversion  l'ide de couper des ttes. En plus, l'impuissance apprise nous a justement appris que mme les rvolutions ne changent pas grand chose au fond.
Par contre, sur l'impuissance apprise, je crois qu'il y a un tat intermdiaire, qui consiste  penser que mme si on ne peut rien changer, on peut quand mme faire de notre mieux  notre chelle.

----------


## fredoche

pas mal de curs et autres religieux  ont aussi t tts

lapocalypse est une vision chrtienne, catholique et tu en souffres ryu

Je te conseille un remde radical : teins ta tl pour de bon et sors respirer l'air pur, les problmes du monde te paraitront plus lointain, et peut tre que tu dcouvriras l'univers qui t'entourent, tu verras qu'il peut tre doux et bon ::kill::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est un certain nombre  ressentir une certaine aversion  l'ide de couper des ttes.


C'tait pour faire une blague sur la rvolution, parce que dans la rpublique c'est sacr, alors que c'tait pas si glorieux...

L'Etat islamique montre la dcapitation d'un soldat syrien par un enfant dans une vido de propagande



> L'organisation Etat islamique a publi une vido montrant un enfant en train de dcapiter un officier syrien. Une premire dans l'entreprise de propagande de Daech.


On est mal plac pour donner des leons, aujourd'hui Daesh se film en train de dcapiter une ou deux personnes et a choque tout le monde parce que c'est un acte de barbarie vraiment horrible, alors que les rvolutionnaires ont dcapit  la chane.
C'est pas le sujet et ya quasiment 230 ans d'cart, donc c'est pas comparable, mais j'aime bien ce genre de dtails.

Et pis bon... Des ministres c'est pas vraiment des gens, ce ne sont pas des personnes innocentes. C'est un peu une rfrence  Reservoir Dogs.




> pas mal de curs et autres religieux  ont aussi t tts


Non mais a ok, mais je trouve plus intressant de parler de ceux qui ont t massacr juste parce qu'ils trouvaient que la royaut c'tait pas le pire des systmes...
C'est eux qui reprsentent le plus de morts.




> lapocalypse est une vision chrtienne


Je ne parle pas d'apocalypse.
 la limite je peux dire que tout a une fin, que rien n'est ternelle, l'humanit disparatra, la vie sur terre disparatra, le soleil disparatra, l'univers disparatra. (c'est rang dans mon ordre chronologique)
L'humanit est beaucoup plus proche de sa fin que de son dbut d'ailleurs.




> Je te conseille un remde radical : teins ta tl pour de bon et sors respirer l'air pur, les problmes du monde te paraitront plus lointain


Je ne regarde pas la TV (par contre je paie le boitier freebox pour et la redevance, je suis un peu con), le truc c'est que des gens arrivent optimiste et pensent que des petits trucs vont pouvoir nous sauver, alors que non, j'aimerai juste rappeler la ralit, on est pas dans le monde des bisounours, les dcennies  venir ne vont pas tre une partie de plaisir et la situation actuelle n'est pas excellente.

Il y a des gens qui nient la crise apparemment.
Personnellement je pense que la crise est bien relle.
*Les abeilles meurent...*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> je suis un peu con


Mais non. Mais non. Pas "un peu"...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kariz58

> Mais non. Mais non. Pas "un peu"...


C'est son ct ngatif qui parle, il voit le verre  moiti vide.  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Je t'assure ryu que tu es baign de visions apocalyptiques. Si on t'avait lev dans la mythologie grecque, tu n'aurais rv que de luxure, d'orgies et de beuveries.

Quand  ta vision de la crise tu as appris  rpter ce que les mdias te resservent chaque jour pour entretenir ton angoisse quotidienne.

Si tu te dlivres des mdias, tous, plus de crises mondiales mais videmment la subsistance de problmes quotidiens et locaux dont ceux environnementaux pour lesquels tu peux apporter de nouveaux temps de rflexion et d'action, tout en tant dbarrass des angoisses collectives  grande chelle qui te laissent impuissant de tout.

Il m'a fallu du temps pour le comprendre, mais putain depuis qu'est ce que je vis mieux.
Et mme de survoler google actu me file la gerbe.

Je choisis mes thmes et mes centres d'intrt, ce ne sont plus eux qui m'envahissent. Je crois que tu en as fort besoin, sans esprit de moquerie.

Et enfin pour ce qui reprsente le plus de morts, quand bien mme ce fut lchafaud  un rythme industriel, tu choisis tes victimes et l'ampleur du sacrifice... La pitaille, royaliste ou non, endoctrine  des causes qui la dpassaient, mourut par milliers dans des guerres qui s'achevrent avec l'exil de Napolon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand  ta vision de la crise tu as appris  rpter ce que les mdias te resservent chaque jour pour entretenir ton angoisse quotidienne.


Les mdias n'ont pas les mmes proccupations que moi.
Pour eux, conomiquement tout va bien...
Ils vont faire croire que c'est le plein emploi aux USA, que la croissance repart, que le chmage diminue.
C'est insupportable.
Heureusement qu'il existe Les conoclastes et ce genre d'conomiste, ils disent la vrit eux.




> Et mme de survoler google actu me file la gerbe.


C'est surtout " la Une", "International", "France" et "conomie" qui sont pourri, mais sinon a peut aller.
Moi j'aime bien tomber sur des faits divers, quand on aime l'humour noir ya de quoi se marrer.

Je suis un peu pessimiste, mais a va, il n'y a pas de mal  prvoir le pire, c'est une philosophie  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Puisqu'on parlait de crise conomique :
192.000.000.000.000 d'euros, le poids de la dette mondiale



> Le poids de la dette mondiale reprsente dsormais 324% du PIB mondial, avertit une tude de l'Institute of International Finance. Ce rapport est diffus alors que plusieurs des principales banques centrales du monde se prparent  durcir leur politique montaire, donc  mettre fin  une dcennie de crdit trs bon march.


226.000 milliards de dollars de dette c'est beaucoup.
Autre news de 2017 :
La dette des mnages amricains dpasse son record de 2008



> La dette des mnages amricains a dpass  la fin du 2e trimestre son prcdent record tabli au 3e trimestre 2008, a indiqu mardi l'antenne de New York de la Banque centrale amricaine (Fed).

----------


## Kariz58

> Je suis un peu pessimiste, mais a va, il n'y a pas de mal  prvoir le pire, c'est une philosophie


Donc tu es "un peu" pessimiste (c'est mme plus un euphmisme l), pour toi c'est une sorte de philosophie de vie, et pour illustrer cela, tu nous mets le lien d'une chanson sur l'optimisme / qui dit de toujours regarder le bon ct de la vie ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Aucun crise conomique relle. La "crise" n'est qu'un artifice des puissants (comprenez les "riches") pris comme chiffon rouge par les politiques (de connivences) et relay par les mdias complaisants.

Tout cela reflte uniquement le fait que les profits sont capitaliss et que les pertes sont mutualises. Rsultat : Les tats s'endettent et les actionnaires/banquiers/grands patrons s'enrichissent. 

Ceci permet  des gouvernements pourris jusqu' la moelle d'opprimer le bon peuple qui accepte de bonne foi d'tre esclavag, au nom du sacro-saint "march". 
Vous comprenez ma bonne dame, c'est la crise, il faut faire des sacrifices... pour que M. Gattaz puisse manger du caviar avec son champagne dans ses bagnoles de luxe, qu'il ne conduit pas. 

Elle a bon dos la crise.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu es "un peu" pessimiste (c'est mme plus un euphmisme l), pour toi c'est une sorte de philosophie de vie, et pour illustrer cela, tu nous mets le lien d'une chanson sur l'optimisme / qui dit de toujours regarder le bon ct de la vie ?


Je n'arrive pas  exprimer mon ide.
Le pessimisme c'est un peu une blague en fait, mais bref, on s'en fout.




> Tout cela reflte uniquement le fait que les profits sont capitaliss et que les pertes sont mutualises. Rsultat : Les tats s'endettent et les actionnaires/banquiers/grands patrons s'enrichissent.


Pour moi c'est une des dfinitions de la crise.




> Ceci permet  des gouvernements pourris jusqu' la moelle d'opprimer le bon peuple qui accepte de bonne foi d'tre esclavag, au nom du sacro-saint "march".


Certes.
Mais en attendant, a dgrade la situation.
Les entreprises ferment, les salaris se retrouvent sans emploi.
La crise alimente la crise. (les gens n'ont plus de travail -> ils ne consomment plus -> les commerces n'ont plus de clients -> les salaris se font virer)

Il y a galement l'austrit impos par l'UE. (qui utilise le prtexte de l'endettement)
Et ce n'est pas faire des conomies qui arrangera la situation...

Quand les riches s'enrichissent et que tous les autres s'appauvrissent, c'est une dfinition de la crise.

La dette ne peut que grossir, elle est dj beaucoup trop grosse, 324% du PIB mondial, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?
La dette nous met en esclavage, exactement de la mme faon qu'on devient l'esclave de sa banque  partir du moment o on contracte un prt.

La situation ne peut qu'empirer jusqu' une explosion de bulle, un craque, ou je sais pas quoi, en tout cas ce sera violent.

L'conomie fonctionne bizarrement, je crois que les tats sont contraint d'emprunter aux banques, mais quand les banques font faillites elles se font sauver par les tats, donc comment a marche, les tats empruntent aux banques, pour sauver les banques ?
En tout cas il y a clairement un problme avec les banques aujourd'hui, ce sont elles les responsables de la situation conomique actuelle.
Moi je n'aurai pas sauv les banques, parce que c'est reculer pour mieux sauter, plus tt a s'effondrera moins a fera mal.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aucun crise conomique relle. La "crise" n'est qu'un artifice des puissants (comprenez les "riches") pris comme chiffon rouge par les politiques (de connivences) et relay par les mdias complaisants.
> 
> Tout cela reflte uniquement le fait que les profits sont capitaliss et que les pertes sont mutualises. Rsultat : Les tats s'endettent et les actionnaires/banquiers/grands patrons s'enrichissent. 
> 
> Ceci permet  des gouvernements pourris jusqu' la moelle d'opprimer le bon peuple qui accepte de bonne foi d'tre esclavag, au nom du sacro-saint "march". 
> Vous comprenez ma bonne dame, c'est la crise, il faut faire des sacrifices... pour que M. Gattaz puisse manger du caviar avec son champagne dans ses bagnoles de luxe, qu'il ne conduit pas. 
> 
> Elle a bon dos la crise.


Et la populace  trouver l'origine du problme : Les migrants  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand les riches s'enrichissent et que tous les autres s'appauvrissent, c'est une dfinition de la crise.


Non, c'est la dfinition du capitalisme ultra-libral. a n'a rien  voir avec la crise.

Une jambe de bois n'est pas une jambe. C'est une prothse, une artifice,... Mais pas une jambe.
Un hologramme d'un chteau n'est pas un chteau ! C'est du virtuel. 
L'appauvrissement des tats (et par voie de consquence, les peuples) pour enrichir une poigne d'ordures, ce n'est pas une crise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la populace  trouver l'origine du problme : Les migrants


L'UE nous a impos d'accepter des millions de migrants, il y a mme eu ce genre de projet :
250 000 euros d'amende par rfugi refus : Bruxelles veut imposer la solidarit par la force



> Aprs avoir constat l'chec cuisant des quotas de rfugis imposs  chaque pays europen, Bruxelles veut instaurer une amende de 250 000 euros par rfugi refus et par jour. Franois Gemenne, expert en flux migratoires, analyse cette proposition.


Ils l'ont peut tre pas fait  la fin, mais en attendant, on a quand mme du accepter des vagues de migrants, qui ont pos normment de problme  Calais et ailleurs.
Merkel en avait accept vraiment beaucoup et comme il y avait des lections, elle a du backdasher un peu, pour garder encore un peu de popularit.
Allemagne : Angela Merkel dcide de limiter les migrants  200 000 par an
Merkel cde  sa droite et limite l'accueil des migrants

Les migrants sont l pour dtourner l'attention, ils sont un problme, mais ils sont une consquence et pas une cause.

On nous fait croire que ce sont des familles de Syrien trs duqu qui fuient la Syrie, alors que ce sont des jeunes hommes rythrens, Soudanais, Afghans, etc, qui pour la grande majorit ne sont pas qualifi du tout.
Ils n'ont pas envie de s'intgrer, ils rvent de rejoindre l'Angleterre.




> Non, c'est la dfinition du capitalisme ultra-libral. a n'a rien  voir avec la crise.


Si vous voulez, mais en attendant a craint.
Il faut sortir de ce systme.
Un jour il faudra que le peuple cible les libraux, puisque ce sont eux le problme.
Le capitalisme ne fonctionne pas, il faut changer de modle.

Le problme est mondial, comment les peuples peuvent se librer ?
Ceux qui ont le pouvoir, sont extremement riche et puissant, comment pourrait on les faire tomber ?
Il faudrait dj que la masse comprenne la source du problme.
Mais ils sont comme les types dans la caverne qui regarde les ombres projets contre le mur.

Donc il n'y a pas d'amlioration  esprer, on va continuer dans une chute, tout va continuer d'empirer.

----------


## Invit

> L'UE nous a impos d'accepter des millions de migrants, il y a mme eu ce genre de projet :
> 250 000 euros d'amende par rfugi refus : Bruxelles veut imposer la solidarit par la force


Mais il faut vraiment que tu arrtes de tout confondre. Les rfugis ne sont pas  Calais, puisqu'ils ont le statut de rfugi. En France, le quota de rfugis est de 24 031 personnes sur deux ans. Ce ne sont *pas* des immigrs clandestins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il faut vraiment que tu arrtes de tout confondre.


Les mdias et les politiques essaient de faire croire que les migrants sont des rfugis.
Mais la plupart ne fuient pas la guerre du tout.
Des vrais rfugis Syriens il ne doit pas y avoir tant que a...

Et de toute faon si nous n'avions pas aid les rebelles, la paix serait revenu depuis longtemps en Syrie.
Au lieu de faire des guerres et accepter des rfugis, on ne devrait pas faire de guerre.
Et personnellement je n'irais pas dans un pays qui me bombarde, ou qui est en partie responsable du chaos dans mon pays.

Edit :
Les migrants brlent leur papier, ils peuvent se faire passer pour n'importe quoi.
Mme un terroriste peut faire croire que c'est un rfugi.

On peut accepter des rfugis, mais pas des centaines de milliers non plus...

----------


## Invit

> Les mdias et les politiques essaient de faire croire que les migrants sont des rfugis.


Et pendant ce temps, toi tu fais croire que les rfugis sont la source des problmes  Calais. C'est pour faire une bataille ?




> Mais la plupart ne fuient pas la guerre du tout.
> Des vrais rfugis Syriens il ne doit pas y avoir tant que a...


Des faux non plus...
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...2-fevrier-2016





> Les migrants brlent leur papier, ils peuvent se faire passer pour n'importe quoi.
> Mme un terroriste peut faire croire que c'est un rfugi.


Mais non ! Pour tre rfugi faut avoir le papier qui va avec, si tu brles tous tes papiers, faut pas croire qu'on te donnera un nom tout neuf et un statut de rfugi pour aller avec. D'o tu sors a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pendant ce temps, toi tu fais croire que les rfugis sont la source des problmes  Calais.


Je ne parle pas des rfugis, je ne parle que des vagues de migrants.




> https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...2-fevrier-2016


Je ne disais pas que des conneries donc !




> Mais non !


Bon ok, on va dire qu'on n'acquire pas le statut de rfugi comme a.

Mais les mdias entretiennent le flou :
Allemagne : Angela Merkel accepte de limiter le nombre de rfugis



> *Angela Merkel a accept dimanche, pour la premire fois, un  quota  de rfugis accueillis en Allemagne*. La chancelire a d cder  la pression de sa famille politique conservatrice qui rclamait un durcissement aprs les rcentes lections lgislatives, entaches par le retour de lextrme droite au Parlement allemand. Selon lAFP, lobjectif, qui ne serait pas un  plafond strict , serait de 200 000 personnes par an.


Sous la pression, Merkel accepte de limiter le nombre de rfugis en Allemagne



> Un projet de compromis conclu lors dune runion de crise  Berlin entre lUnion chrtienne-dmocrate (CDU), que prsident la chancelire et son alli bavarois CSU, prlude  des ngociations avec dautres formations pour trouver une coalition gouvernementale, *parle dun objectif  lavenir de 200 000 rfugis par an*.


L'Allemagne va limiter  200.000 le nombre de rfugis accepts par an

Ils disent "rfugis" alors que le mot c'est "migrants".
Souvent on entend parler de rfugi alors que ce sont des migrants.

"Ne jouez pas sur les mots mademoiselle Deray".

----------


## Invit

> Je ne parle pas des rfugis, je ne parle que des vagues de migrants.


dite ton post alors :



> L'UE nous a impos d'accepter des millions de migrants, il y a mme eu ce genre de projet :
> 250 000 euros d'amende par rfugi refus : Bruxelles veut imposer la solidarit par la force
> 
> 
> Ils l'ont peut tre pas fait  la fin, mais en attendant, on a quand mme du accepter des vagues de migrants, qui ont pos normment de problme  Calais et ailleurs.


Les vagues de migrants, ce n'est pas l'UE. L'UE n'impose que les rfugis, pas les autres migrants.




> Ils disent "rfugis" alors que le mot c'est "migrants".
> Souvent on entend parler de rfugi alors que ce sont des migrants.


a s'appelle de l'incomptence. C'est pas tout neuf.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dite ton post alors


Ah ouais merde je me suis tromp sur ce truc...

C'est plus un truc comme a que j'aurai du mettre :
L'Union europenne dtaille ses quotas de migrants par pays



> Vingt-cinq des 28 membres de l'UE devraient accepter ses seuils contraignants dans les deux ans  venir pour accueillir un total de 160.000 demandeurs d'asile. Une rpartition obligatoire juge inacceptable par plusieurs capitales.


Bon apparemment certains sont pas trop chaud pour accepter les demandeurs d'asiles :
L'UE sanctionne la Pologne, la Hongrie et la Rpublique tchque pour leur refus d'accueillir les demandeurs d'asile




> L'UE n'impose que les rfugis, pas les autres migrants.


Admettons, la faute revient donc  notre gouvernement.
Cela dit il n'y a plus de frontire dans l'UE, donc c'est difficile de surveiller ce qui rentre...




> a s'appelle de l'incomptence. C'est pas tout neuf.


Je pense que c'est volontaire.
Parce que comme a les gens se disent "Oh les pauvres petits rfugis".

Demandeur d'asile a veut dire migrant ou rfugi ?

----------


## BenoitM

Et ses rfugiers/migrants ,tu penses qu'ils sont venu parce que l'UE veut (essaye/espre) pouvoir mettre des sanctions aux pays qui ne veulent pas repartir cette populations dans toute l'UE?

ps1: je suis pas sur que les rfugiers/migrants aient envie d'aller en Hongrie/Estonie
ps2: tu sais qu'il n'y pas qu'en Syrie ou il y a des guerres?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu penses qu'ils sont venu parce que l'UE veut (essaye/espre) pouvoir mettre des sanctions aux pays qui ne veulent pas repartir cette populations dans toute l'UE?


Bon dj je ne parle pas des rfugis. (je prcise a  l'avance)

Il y a des OGN, financ par des riches et puissants comme Georges Soros, qui ont organis et aid des vagues de migrants. (parce que c'est pas un phnomne naturel, normalement les rythrens, soudanais et afghans narrivent pas en masse, synchronis, comme a)
Sky News dcouvre un  Manuel  pour migrants vers lEurope

Aprs l'UE a dit qu'il fallait qu'on les laisse rentrer.
La version officielle c'est : LEurope vieillit et les entreprise ont besoin de jeunes mains duvres motiv et amliorer le taux de fcondit.

Les vrais raisons a doit tre des trucs du genre, dplacer la colre du peuple vers les immigrs pour faire diversion et que les peuples ne s'en prennent pas  la cause mais aux consquences.
* trs long terme* a peut mme tre un projet de remplacement, on met les migrants dans des petits villages, ils ont un taux de fcondit beaucoup plus lev que ceux des pays d'Europe...

Comme rien n'est fait pour intgrer ces migrants, a finira fatalement par poser problme.
Mais par contre dans les mdias, on dit : "c'est gnial, certains villages ont t sauv par les migrants, tout le monde les remercie".
Les mdias c'est aussi "Regardez ces migrants sont des syriens qui ont fait de haut tude, ils sont mdecin, ingnieur, etc".

===
Mais au final on s'en fout parce qu'apparemment il n'y a plus de vague.
Je pense qu'on va rester  200 000 migrants/an comme sous Sarkozy et Hollande.

Moi je dis comme le parti communiste dans les annes 80 : a ne sert  rien de faire rentrer des migrants, il n'y a dj pas assez de travail pour les franais.

 la base l'immigration est voulue par les gros patrons pour mettre tout le monde au minimum, pour que les salaires soit le plus bas possible, pour qu'on accepte les pires conditions de travail.
Les patrons ont demand la cration du regroupement familial par la suite.




> ps1: je suis pas sur que les rfugiers/migrants aient envie d'aller en Hongrie/Estonie


Si ces pays ont une frontire avec un pays hors UE, leur boulot c'est de protger l'UE et donc de ne pas laisser entrer les migrants.
Normalement un rfugi devrait tre content en Hongrie, Roumanie, Estonie, Pologne, vu qu'il fuit sont pays, n'importe o devrait tre mieux.




> ps2: tu sais qu'il n'y pas qu'en Syrie ou il y a des guerres?)


Ouais mais les mdias aiment bien mettre ce pays en avant.
 chaque fois que j'entend parler de rfugi dans les mdias, ils parlent de Syriens.

----------


## Invit

> Demandeur d'asile a veut dire migrant ou rfugi.


 ::scarymov::

----------


## Grogro

> Tu penses qu'ils sont venu parce que l'UE veut (essaye/espre) pouvoir mettre des sanctions aux pays qui ne veulent pas repartir cette populations dans toute l'UE?
> (ps: je suis pas sur que les rfugiers/migrants aient envie d'aller en Hongrie/Esonie)


Ils sont venu parce que Merkel a provoqu un appel d'air monumental sous pression du patronat allemand qui, pour des raisons dmographiques internes, tait en manque d'esclaves. Et parce qu'Erdogan a ouvert en grand les vannes pour faire pression sur l'UE. La migration, force ou non, des populations est une arme de guerre vieille comme le monde. Et plus rcemment  des fins gopolitiques ou conomiques : https://remi.revues.org/5859

Hongrie, Estonie ou Europe de l'ouest ou du nord, ils veulent surtout vivre en paix, sans se faire massacrer par les gentils "rebelles" ou bombarder par le rgime, sans crever dans un camp de rfugis turc, et de prfrence l o ils ont un avenir conomique. Et ce n'est pas un hasard si tant de jeunes hommes maghrbins se sont mls aux rfugis syriens, irakiens et afghans. On en parle quasiment pas de la situation en Algrie et en Tunisie, mais c'est plus que critique et  cause de l'incurie des rgimes politiques , les jeunes tunisiens et algriens, nombreux, ont de moins en moins d'espoir. Et ils ont de bonnes raisons pour tenter leur chance en Europe, quitte  prendre tous les risques.

----------


## Kariz58

> * trs long terme* a peut mme tre un projet de remplacement, on met les migrants dans des petits villages, ils ont un taux de fcondit beaucoup plus lev que ceux des pays d'Europe...


Aaaaaahhhhh le grand remplacement...

Eric Zemmour sort de ce corps !


Accessoirement je ne sais pas ce qui joue le plus sur la natalit dans ces pays l, un taux de fcondit plus lev, ou le fait que contrairement  chez nous, ils n'ont pratiquement aucun moyen de contraception ? (vraie question)

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais au final on s'en fout parce qu'apparemment il n'y a plus de vague.
> Je pense qu'on va rester  200 000 migrants/an comme sous Sarkozy et Hollande.


Donc tu nous emmerdes pour rien? :p

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Accessoirement je ne sais pas ce qui joue le plus sur la natalit dans ces pays l, un taux de fcondit plus lev, ou le fait que contrairement  chez nous, ils n'ont pratiquement aucun moyen de contraception ? (vraie question)


La transition dmographique se fait partout(mais pas partout au mme rythme), sauf dans la bande sahlienne, ou l'accs  la contraception est  peu prs impossible. Ca donne une piste de rponse(mme si en vrai, c'est plus compliqu que cela). videmment, tu as aussi quelques facteurs culturels, mais ils sont plus lis aux facteurs conomiques. Partout ou l'conomie a, mme trs partiellement dcoll, la transition dmographique a elle aussi commenc.

----------


## Invit

> Accessoirement je ne sais pas ce qui joue le plus sur la natalit dans ces pays l, un taux de fcondit plus lev, ou le fait que contrairement  chez nous, ils n'ont pratiquement aucun moyen de contraception ? (vraie question)


La pauvret. Je ne saurais pas expliquer la corrlation, mais mme dans les pays riches, les plus pauvres ont le plus d'enfants. C'est pas forcment un problme de contraception, puisqu'en France il y a le mme phnomne malgr la scu.

----------


## Kariz58

> La pauvret. Je ne saurais pas expliquer la corrlation, mais mme dans les pays riches, les plus pauvres ont le plus d'enfants.


Les mauvaises langues diront que ce n'est que pour toucher les allocations. 

Peut-tre une question de niveau d'ducation galement ? Sans forcment vouloir tomber dans le clich habituel, j'ai tout de mme l'impression que les personnes moins duques ont tout de mme moins tendance  utiliser des moyens de contraceptions ou autres (hors cas spcifique de certaines religions, comme les catholiques trs pratiquant par exemple, qui peuvent se retrouver avec une famille nombreuse peu importe les revenus ou le niveau d'ducation).


Enfin bon, on s'loigne beaucoup de la disparition des insectes l.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

On peut m'expliquer comment vous tes arriver  discuter migration/guerres sur un topic qui parle de la disparition des insectes ?  :8O:

----------


## Invit

> Les mauvaises langues diront que ce n'est que pour toucher les allocations.


Si on est mauvaise langue, on peut dire que les allocs augmentent le taux de natalit en France. Mais on ne peut pas nier que c'est un phnomne indpendant, parce que la diffrence est plus importante dans les pays o il n'y en a pas ou peu.




> Peut-tre une question de niveau d'ducation galement ? Sans forcment vouloir tomber dans le clich habituel, j'ai tout de mme l'impression que les personnes moins duques ont tout de mme moins tendance  utiliser des moyens de contraceptions ou autres (hors cas spcifique de certaines religions, comme les catholiques trs pratiquant par exemple, qui peuvent se retrouver avec une famille nombreuse peu importe les revenus ou le niveau d'ducation).


Je ne pense pas. L'information a trs bien circul en France pour la contraception. On peut difficilement passer  ct. Je crois qu'il faut plutt aller chercher du ct des considrations culturelles. Notamment du fait qu'ils n'aient pas vraiment d'espoir du ct des objectifs professionnels, ou du fait que la famille occupe une place proportionnellement plus importante.




> Enfin bon, on s'loigne beaucoup de la disparition des insectes l.


Pas tant que a, la surpopulation est un facteur de taille.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Enfin bon, on s'loigne beaucoup de la disparition des insectes l.





> On peut m'expliquer comment vous tes arriver  discuter migration/guerres sur un topic qui parle de la disparition des insectes ?


Beaucoup de topic drivent ds que l'on parle industrialisation, finance, mondialisation ...


Un agriculteur franais a os attaquer Monsanto il y a dix ans dj :



> Loin des prtoires, Paul Franois vit dsormais sa rvolution, celle de l'agriculture biologique. Un dclic qu'il doit  ses filles :  u te bats contre Monsanto et puis tu continues la chimie... Il le confesse : J'ai t format. Pour moi, le bio, c'tait le retour au cheval. En 2015, il entame la conversion de ses terres, mais redoute l'avis de son pre. Enfin ! lui rtorque Alphonse, le paternel parti de rien en 1952. J'aurais aim qu'il voie ce livre et ma russite en bio. Il serait fier.


Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/pau...17-7347471.php
_Paul Franois : ce paysan qui dfie Monsanto - Le Parisien_ 


Et pour mieux comprendre le combat pour la biodiversit, la biodynamie, etc. le rle des insectes, des lombrics (vers de terre) et termites ... l'ingnieur agronome Claude Bourguignon et sa femme Lydia:



_Claude Bourguignon - Proteger les sols pour prserver la biodiversit - YouTube_

Nota : quelques termes techniques employs dans la vido
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89pig%C3%A9
_pig  Wikipdia_

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endog%C3%A9_
Endog  Wikipdia_

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapport_C/N _(rapport carbone sur azote)_

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bois_r...fragment%C3%A9 (BRF)
_Bois ramal fragment  Wikipdia_ 

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/notes/oli...2843689819875/
_Claude Bourguignon - Le fonctionnement du sol_




et par exemple :

http://www.leparisien.fr/magazine/gr...17-6808062.php
_Au Chteau Pontet-Canet, le vin s'est converti  la biodynamie - Le Parisien_

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour moi la dcroissance doit tre fait par les pays les plus riches, sinon a n'a pas de sens... (a voudrait rien dire de demander  un pays du tiers monde de diminuer son PIB...)
> Il faut se rapprocher de la nature et vivre plus modestement (comme les survivalistes).
> 
> Il faut sortir du capitalisme, faire une ruralisation.


C'est pour cela que l'ide mme de dcroissance n'a aucun sens: L'Inde a 1,3 milliards d'habitants dans un territoire grand comme 1/3 des USA, donc il est hors de question de se serrer la ceinture pour ces braves gens par souci d'galitarisme.

La ruralisation permet de fabriquer des moteurs de voiture et des mdicaments ? Les survivalistes, ne sont bon  rien ...  part tirer  la 22 dans les bois avec une veste canadienne. Je voudrais les voir faire pousser un jardin et entretenir un cabanon. Et il faut pas idaliser la nature, elle est plus dure que l'homme et que la ville : quand tu auras pass 3 semaines dans 50cm de neige, sans eau et sans lectricit, avec juste des bougies, tu m'en parleras  ::mouarf:: 

Et c'est l'industrialisation le souci, pas le capitalisme. Le capitalisme  toujours exist, mme en URSS: vous confondez avec conomie de march. Rien n'empche d'conomiser pour sa retraite, mais pour l'instant les fonctionnaires payent leur retraites avec le sang des artisans via le RSI.





> trs long terme a peut mme tre un projet de remplacement, on met les migrants dans des petits villages, ils ont un taux de fcondit beaucoup plus lev que ceux des pays d'Europe...


Ca dpend de la couleur des migrants. S'ils n'ont pas la bonne, on peut les mettre dans des camps vu que leur prsence est illgale (on l'a fait pour les espagnols avant d'en renvoyer les 2/3) et leur faire faire des parasols pour les occuper et lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, et des ventails pour lutter contre les insectes.
Ou pour ramasser la vigne temporairement




> Si c'est impossible, nous consommons beaucoup trop d'nergie. (il faudrait regarder les concepts comme l'esclave nergtique)
> Tout le monde a son PC, son smartphone, sa voiture, etc...
> On ne pourrait absolument pas tre 7 milliards comme a.


Je ne vois pas ce qui l'empeche, mme si donner  tout le monde un smartphone n'est pas un but en soi





> Ne pas utiliser de mdicament renforce le systme immunitaire. (en rgle gnral un hypocondriaque est en plus mauvaise sant que celui qui ne va jamais chez le mdecin (sauf quand il a une maladie grave qui n'a pas t diagnostiqu vu qu'il fait jamais de vrification)).


Ca dpend de la maladie, mais c'est une contre vrit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Accessoirement je ne sais pas ce qui joue le plus sur la natalit dans ces pays l, un taux de fcondit plus lev, ou le fait que contrairement  chez nous, ils n'ont pratiquement aucun moyen de contraception ? (vraie question)


C'est la culture aussi.
Il y a des peuples qui font plus d'enfants que d'autres...  
Par exemple les japonais et les corens ne sont pas trop du genre  faire 8 enfants.




> C'est pour cela que l'ide mme de dcroissance n'a aucun sens: L'Inde a 1,3 milliards d'habitants dans un territoire grand comme 1/3 des USA, donc il est hors de question de se serrer la ceinture pour ces braves gens par souci d'galitarisme.


L'objectif de la dcroissance c'est de sauver la plante (ou au moins d'conomiser au maximum les ressources).
C'est anticip l'avenir et changer radicalement.
Mais jamais les gouvernements ne prendront cette direction et un jour il sera trop tard (ce qui est peut tre dj le cas).




> La ruralisation permet de fabriquer des moteurs de voiture et des mdicaments ?


Avec la ruralisation les gens pourraient cultiver des lgumes et vivre dans un cadre moins triste et pollu que celui de la ville...
Bon aprs il y a des inconvnients galement...




> Les survivalistes, ne sont bon  rien ...  part tirer  la 22 dans les bois avec une veste canadienne. Je voudrais les voir faire pousser un jardin et entretenir un cabanon.


Un des points les plus importants du survivalisme c'est d'tre le plus indpendant possible, donc cultiver des fruits et lgumes, en faire des conserves et les stocker pour passer l'hiver.
Le projet c'est souvent de racheter une ferme pour la retaper entre amis, afin de fonder une communaut autonome.
Si un jour il n'y a plus dlectricit, plus de ptrole, plus d'argent, ce sont eux qui auront le plus de chance de survie.




> Je ne vois pas ce qui l'empeche, mme si donner  tout le monde un smartphone n'est pas un but en soi


!!! LES RESSOURCES L'EN EMPCHE !!!
On n'est dj beaucoup trop nombreux  avoir un niveau de vie trop lev.
a consomme normment d'nergie, a crer de la pollution.
Si les chinois et les indiens s'enrichissent et achtent 2 milliards de voitures, ce sera absolument pas une bonne nouvelle (sauf pour les constructeurs automobiles qui vendent l bas).




> Ca dpend la maladie, mais c'est une contre vrit.


Non mais ok.
Mais en attendant le corps humain est bien fait et est capable de se soigner pour la plupart des maladies.
La plupart des mdicaments ne font que masquer les symptmes...
On a truc appel "systme immunitaire" qui est trs efficace.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est la culture aussi.
> Il y a des peuples qui font plus d'enfants que d'autres...  
> Par exemple les japonais et les corens ne sont pas trop du genre  faire 8 enfants.


C'est surtout une question d'ducation des femmes : si elles sont duques, elles peuvent avoir la possibilit de travailler, et du coup, par ricochet, elles vont faire moins d'enfants, et plus tard. Tu ajoutes  a une baisse du taux de mortalit infantile, et on arrive  la situation qu'on a dans les pays "dvelopps" : relativement peu d'enfants par femme, et bien plus tardivement. Et paf, tu as une baisse de la natalit (et du mme coup, de la croissance de la population).

Je te conseille une vido trs intressante de dirtybiology sur le sujet (avec nexus6)

----------


## Kariz58

> Mais en attendant le corps humain est bien fait et est capable de se soigner pour la plupart des maladies.
> La plupart des mdicaments ne font que masquer les symptmes...
> On a truc appel "systme immunitaire" qui est trs efficace.


Mw, on peut dire ce que l'on veut sur la rapacit des labos pharmaceutiques et la non-efficacit de certaines choses, il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi non plus.

Sans les progrs de la mdecine et l'invention d'un certain nombre de mdicaments / vaccins, on aurait une esprance de vie de facilement 1 tiers en moins si ce n'est plus, et on continuerait d'avoir des pidmies de diffrentes sortes qui feraient des millions de morts  chaque fois.

Le systme immunitaire, il est prsent depuis la nuit des temps, et on a vu son ct "trs efficace" lors des pidmies de peste, de cholra, ou mme contre un certain nombre de maladies encore incurables aujourd'hui... 

Il ne faut pas rver, le systme immunitaire n'a jamais protg de tout / tout guri.  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

C'est rellement une histoire de culture la fcondit. En partie car il y a d'autres facteurs (chute de fertilit depuis les annes 70 en Occident, inexplique encore). Les franais font plus d'enfants par femme que nos voisins  la culture relativement proche. Y compris les franais de souche qui, c'est bien connu, n'existent pas. Pour les catho de l'ouest, la famille nombreuse c'est la norme. Les populations maghrbines ont 3 enfants par femme en moyenne, et les subsahariens 4 en moyenne. Toutes les cultures ont tendance  reproduire instinctivement le modle familial. Ce n'est pas qu'une question de niveau d'ducation, ou d'alphabtisation, mdian. L'ducation, cela fait aussi partie de la culture d'un peuple par ailleurs.

A prciser : l'Afrique noire et le monde arabe (eux, depuis une dizaine d'annes seulement) ne sont dans aucun des scnarios de transition dmographique connus. Soit la transition n'a jamais commence, soit elle s'est arrte et inverse.




> C'est pour cela que l'ide mme de dcroissance n'a aucun sens: L'Inde a 1,3 milliards d'habitants dans un territoire grand comme 1/3 des USA, donc il est hors de question de se serrer la ceinture pour ces braves gens par souci d'galitarisme.


Observe la consommation standard de nos congnres pendant un mois, six mois, une anne. Observe la quantit monstrueuse de nourriture jete tous les jours. La quantit de plastique dans nos poubelle. L'esprance de vie moyenne de nos appareils lectroniques. Le gaspillage phnomnal  l'entreprise. Je ne crois pas qu'on ait rellement besoin de se serrer la ceinture pour diminuer notre consommation abrutissante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne faut pas rver, le systme immunitaire n'a jamais protg de tout / tout guri.


_La Plupart : La plus grande partie, le plus grand nombre de gens, de choses (le verbe est au pluriel quand la plupart de est sujet) : La plupart des articles sont en anglais.
Source : Le Petit Larousse_

Aujourd'hui certains atteignent 80 ans sans ne jamais prendre de mdicament...
Avec une bonne hygine et une bonne alimentation on peut se dfendre.

Aprs peste, cholra, ou les maladies cr dans les laboratoire d'arme chimique, c'est autre chose.
Vous avez beaucoup d'amis qui ont eu la Malaria ?
Parce que c'est pas le genre de maladie qu'on attrape facilement.

Pendant longtemps la mdecine n'avait pas connaissance des microbes et de l'importance de se laver les mains, quand un gars  commenc  dire qu'il faudrait peut tre se laver les mains, toute la mdecine officielle l'a envoy chier.

----------


## Charvalos

Ryu, s'il te plait, laisse les adultes discuter et dbattre entre eux et va rpandre tes thories du complot ailleurs sur Internet. Il existe une multitude d'endroit pour a.

----------


## Kariz58

> Aujourd'hui certains atteignent 80 ans sans ne jamais prendre de mdicament...


Lol, et a reprsente quoi ? 0.001% de la population ? C'est vrai que c'est trs parlant... 

Et ne pas prendre de mdicament, ne signifie pas qu'ils n'ont pas eu de vaccins au cours de leur vie (a se trouve sans le vaccin appropri , ton mec de 80 ans, serait mort  25). Et tu oublies que si ces gens n'attrapent pas de maladies, c'est justement que la trs grosse majorit de la population est vaccine, ce qui empche donc la plupart des maladies de se transmettre.  





> Aprs peste, cholra, ou les maladies cr dans les laboratoire d'arme chimique, c'est autre chose.
> *Vous avez beaucoup d'amis qui ont eu la Malaria ?*
> Parce que c'est pas le genre de maladie qu'on attrape facilement.


D'amis non, mais mon grand-pre oui, il a chopp le palus lorsqu'il tait marin pendant la guerre d'Indochine, et a lui a laiss des squelles tout le reste de sa vie.

On ne l'attrape pas trop par chez nous car justement, depuis les annes 1920, il y a eu de grosses campagnes pour lutter contre, inities par Rockfeller, et l'utilisation massive de pesticides (DDT).

Cela n'empche pas que tu peut toujours la chopper lors d'une visite touristique dans encore pratiquement une centaine de pays.

Le Chikungunya ce n'est pas si vieux hein, et il y a encore plusieurs centaines de cas de paludisme en France chaque anne.

Il suffit d'une piqre de moustique, je ne trouve pas cela trs "compliqu"  attraper comme maladie...





> Pendant longtemps la mdecine n'avait pas connaissance des microbes et de l'importance de se laver les mains, quand un gars  commenc  dire qu'il faudrait peut tre se laver les mains, toute la mdecine officielle l'a envoy chier.


ET ? Au final maintenant on sait que ce "gars" avait raison... 

Bref, mme si je ne suis pas  fond "pro-vaccins" ni pour l'utilisation abusive de mdicaments pour tout et n'importe quoi (car oui, c'est le seul point o tu as raison, on en prend trop), tu raconte encore et toujours normment d'neries.

----------


## Grogro

> Ne pas utiliser de mdicament renforce le systme immunitaire. (en rgle gnral un hypocondriaque est en plus mauvaise sant que celui qui ne va jamais chez le mdecin (sauf quand il a une maladie grave qui n'a pas t diagnostiqu vu qu'il fait jamais de vrification)).



Je ragis juste sur ce point, parce que c'est un biais cognitif trs classique. Les personnes qui n'ont jamais besoin d'aller voir le mdecin et qui ont une sant de fer ne sont pas en bonne sant parce qu'elles refusent de dranger le mdecin. Ces personnes ont naturellement une sant trs robuste, ne tombent jamais malade, pour des raisons dhygine de vie, d'alimentation ou simplement la gntique, etc. Ne pas inverser la relation de causalit. C'est comme un mdia qui dirait "wet streets cause rain".

----------


## Ryu2000

> tes thories du complot ailleurs sur Internet.


"thorie du complot" a ne veut rien dire.

Et c'est vrai, avant 1880 les mdecins en avaient rien  foutre des microbes.



> A laube du XXe sicle, la mdecine des enfants semble entrer dans une re nouvelle, qui va enfin permettre le recul de la mortalit infantile, longtemps vcue comme une fatalit. Jusqualors, les maladies infectieuses (scarlatine, rougeole, diphtrie, coqueluche, tuberculose) constituent le flau le plus redoutable, qui dcime les jeunes enfants, spcialement ceux des quartiers dfavoriss. Et lhpital, dont la vocation  cette poque est daccueillir les populations dmunies, reste longtemps en chec devant les consquences de la concentration des petits malades : dans le dernier tiers du XIXe sicle, jusqu 20 % des enfants hospitaliss meurent en ayant contract une infection mortelle.
> *Mais le tournant semble pris :  partir des annes 1880-1890, les rgles dhygine et dantisepsie du pastorisme simposent entre les murs de lhpital et en bouleversent lenvironnement et le fonctionnement.* En 1901  Paris, trois nouveaux hpitaux pdiatriques (hpital Trousseau, hpital Bretonneau, hpital Hrold) se veulent les emblmes de la nouvelle organisation :  chaque pathologie son btiment, dot dun personnel spcifique. Autre consquence de lre pastorienne, les mdecins recourent dsormais davantage aux examens de laboratoire, qui permettent un diagnostic rapide et sr. Enfin, en 1894, le srum antidiphtrique est mis au point par le Dr Roux.


J'arrive pas  retrouver le truc que je veux, mais le premier mdecin qui est arriv et qui a dit "il faudrait peut tre se laver les mains, il y a une historie de microbe", n'a pas t bien reu par la mdecine officielle, parce que les mdecins n'avaient pas envie de prendre la responsabilit de toutes les morts du au manque d'hygine.

===================
Bon je sais pas comment on est arriv l, moi  la base je voulais juste dire que *certains abusent de mdicaments*.
Et que *les mdicaments ne sont pas une solution miracle.*
Dj l'intgralit des mdicaments abme un organe, aucun mdicament n'est anodin, on peut mourir  cause du paractamol sans problme (si t'en prends 15g/jour).
Tous les mdicaments ont une liste d'effet secondaire (plus tu prends un mdicament plus ta chance d'exprimenter certains de ses effets secondaires)

Ok dans beaucoup de cas a sauve des vies.
Mais aujourd'hui c'est abus, on prescris des mdicaments contre le cholestrol, contre la tension, etc...
C'est pas la bonne philosophie, c'est pas une faon saine de faire diminuer son cholestrol et sa tension.

Et en plus certaines personnes sont fait pour avoir des taux plus levs que les autres, c'est la gntique, le cholestrol c'est pas toujours mauvais.

Et pour les vacins, ya encore plus d'abus.
 la limite le DHT pourquoi pas, mais l a part n'importe comment...
Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi on harcle ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner.
Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre ?

Certains parents pensent que des vaccins ont rendu leur enfants malade : leucmie, hyperactivit, autisme, etc...
Normalement on devrait dire "les maladies ont disparu, on arrte de vacciner pendant un temps pour voir" et on fait exactement l'inverse en disant "bon ya pas de maladie, mais on va faire plus de vaccins en mme temps".
Un vaccin reprsente galement un risque.

Moi je suis contre les abus, si je peux passer 4 ans sans aller chez le mdecin je suis content.
Bon par contre des fois t'as une maladie grave, que tu vas pas faire diagnostiquer, et tu meurs... (c'est un peu dommage, tu te dis juste "putain a fait 15 ans que je suis super fatigu, je sais pas d'o a vient")
Il faudrait faire un check-up chaque anne... (bilan sanguin, tout a...)
Mais bon normalement tout le monde (mme ceux qui ont une bonne vue) devrait aller voir un Ophtalmologue chaque anne (alors que ceux qui ont des problmes de vues ont dj besoin de 8 mois pour avoir un rendez-vous), ce qui n'est pas possible.

----------


## Kariz58

> Et c'est vrai, avant 1880 les mdecins en avaient rien  foutre des microbes.


Ce n'est pas qu'ils n'en avaient rien  foutre, c'est qu'ils ne s'y connaissaient pas encore suffisamment sur le sujet... 

Dj le premier microscope date de 1675  peu prs, donc avant a, c'tait pas facile de se proccuper d'un truc dont on n'tait mme pas sr qu'il existait.  ::roll:: 

Ca s'appelle les progrs de la mdecine, on dcouvre des nouvelles choses donc forcment, on agit diffremment...

Maintenant, si tu veux, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade, on pourra te soigner comme au moyen-ge, avec des saignes et des lavements dans l'anus, on verra si c'est si efficace.  ::aie:: 


Edit suite  l'edit de Ryu :




> Bon je sais pas comment on est arriv l


Car au lieu de dire ce que tu voulais "dire  la base", tu as racont n'importe quoi.




> moi  la base je voulais juste dire que certains abusent de mdicaments.


Bah fallait dire a ds le dbut, et je pense que tout le monde aurait t d'accord.




> Et que les mdicaments ne sont pas une solution miracle.


Personne n'a jamais affirm cela, pas mme la mdecine ou les labos pharmaceutiques.





> Dj l'intgralit des mdicaments abme un organe, aucun mdicament n'est anodin, *on peut mourir  cause du paractamol sans problme (si t'en prends 15g/jour).*


Si quelqu'un meurt car il a pris 15gr de paractamol par jour, il ne meurt pas  cause du paractamol, mais juste car il est dbile. 

Un mdicament, c'est sens tre pris aprs consultation d'un mdecin, dans les doses et pour la priode indique. Aprs si des gens veulent se soigner tout seul, en faisant n'importe quoi et en ne lisant pas les notices, ce n'est pas la faute du mdicament hein...   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant, si tu veux, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade, on pourra te soigner comme au moyen-ge, avec des saignes et des lavements dans l'anus, on verra si c'est si efficace.


Non mais justement, je voulais exprimer exactement l'inverse : ce que conseille les mdecins aujourd'hui est peut tre ngatif.
Peut tre que dans le futur ils vont dire "Ce qu'on vous a conseill pendant des dcennies, en fait c'tait de la merde qui a eu un impact ngatif sur votre sant, ma culpa".

Comme les cancrologues qui ne font pas de chimio quand ils ont un cancer.
Ou les mdecins gnralistes qui ne font pas vacciner leurs enfants.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Maintenant, si tu veux, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade, on pourra te soigner comme au moyen-ge, avec des saignes et des lavements dans l'anus, on verra si c'est si efficace.


Et des incantations. Ne jamais oublier les incantations, malheureux !




> Ou les mdecins gnralistes qui ne font pas vacciner leurs enfants.


Comme quoi on peut avoir faire 10ans d'tudes et ne pas savoir rflchir.

----------


## Grogro

> Maintenant, si tu veux, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade, on pourra te soigner comme au moyen-ge, avec des saignes et des lavements dans l'anus, on verra si c'est si efficace.


N'exagre pas et ne sois plus royaliste que le roi. La mortalit infantile tait trs forte, mais le moyen-ge n'est pas la priode d'obscurantisme et de misre qu'on se complait  imaginer depuis quelques sicles. Lisez Jacques Heers, ou Rgine Pernoud, ou Jacques Le Goff.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ragis juste sur ce point, parce que c'est un biais cognitif trs classique. Les personnes qui n'ont jamais besoin d'aller voir le mdecin et qui ont une sant de fer ne sont pas en bonne sant parce qu'elles refusent de dranger le mdecin. Ces personnes ont naturellement une sant trs robuste, ne tombent jamais malade, pour des raisons dhygine de vie, d'alimentation ou simplement la gntique, etc. Ne pas inverser la relation de causalit. C'est comme un mdia qui dirait "wet streets cause rain".


a, et en plus : ceux qui ne sont jamais malades meurent plus jeunes. Parce-qu'ils n'ont pas le rflexe d'aller voir le mdecin. Et le jour ou ils ont un vrai gros truc,  ::aie::  - depuis que je sais a, je vais dranger le mdecin au moindre doute. Ca n'est pas souvent, et pour l'instant pour pas grand chose(encore que mes vertiges, il y a un an, sans tre dangereux, c'tait costaud). Mais je m'y astreins. Je refuse de jouer au plus malin parce-que dans la famille, on est aussi solides que de la mauvaise herbe.




> N'exagre pas et ne sois plus royaliste que le roi. La mortalit infantile tait trs forte, mais le moyen-ge n'est pas la priode d'obscurantisme et de misre qu'on se complait  imaginer depuis quelques sicles. Lisez Jacques Heers, ou Rgine Pernoud, ou Jacques Le Goff.


Oui, enfin, il y a un avant croisades, et un aprs. Les arabes, eux, avaient gard la plupart des savoirs du monde romain, et taient nettement plus civiliss.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les arabes, eux, avaient gard la plupart des savoirs du monde romain, et taient nettement plus civiliss.


Tout  fait exact. Comme quoi, rien est acquis !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Dj l'intgralit des mdicaments abme un organe, aucun mdicament n'est anodin, on peut mourir  cause du paractamol sans problme (si t'en prends 15g/jour).


On peut aussi mourir en buvant trop d'eau ou en mangeant trop, mais  ce niveau l il faut remettre en cause la personne. 

C'est simple, abuser de quoi que ce soit dans la vie n'est jamais une bonne chose, il y a toujours des effets ngatifs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est simple, abuser de quoi que ce soit dans la vie n'est jamais une bonne chose, il y a toujours des effets ngatifs.


Ouais mais bon c'est plus facile de se tuer  petit feu  coup de mdicament, que de faire une overdose d'eau...
Les mdicaments ont beaucoup d'effet secondaires.
L'eau potable a n'a pas tellement d'effet secondaire.

500mg de paractamol par jour, a doit bien finir par casser le foie ou quelque chose.
Bon boire un verre de rhum par jour peut le faire aussi...

J'ai oubli de parl d'un truc important, c'est que l'industrie pharmaceutique a pour but de gnrer du profit, donc garder le patient consommateur malade le plus longtemps possible et surtout :
Quand on est diagnostiqu avec une maladie grave, on nous prescris des mdicaments un peu violent, des effets secondaires se font ressentir et on nous prescris un autre mdicament pour masquer les effets secondaire du premier mdicament, du coup on fini par prendre 16 mdicaments par jour...

Comme ils disent : "le cancer fait vivre beaucoup de monde".
Un traitement efficace contre le cancer n'arrangerait pas l'industrie...
C'est pas dans lintrt de l'industrie pharmaceutique que les gens soient en bonne sant, cela dit cette industrie arrive  vendre des mdicaments  des gens en bonne sante (si les gens sont cons aussi...).

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, enfin, il y a un avant croisades, et un aprs. Les arabes, eux, avaient gard la plupart des savoirs du monde romain, et taient nettement plus civiliss.


Un indice : c'est tout aussi faux que la lgende noire du moyen-ge. Il n'y a pas eu d'avant et d'aprs croisades. La Mditerrane a toujours t un creuset de civilisations et le savoir a TOUJOURS diffus dans toutes les directions, avec une certaine lenteur. Byzance, Cordoue, taient depuis des sicles des points de contact entre Occident et Orient. Ds l'an 800 au minimum, les francs et les arabes commeraient. Et on a fait semblant, rcemment, de s'tonner que les vikings aient pu avoir des contacts avec les marchands arabes. Mme Aristote, contrairement  ce qu'on a toujours racont, n'tait pas oubli en Occident avant que les apports d'Avicenne et d'Averros, et Mamonide  la pense aristotlicienne ne diffusent. Apports qui ont aboutis  la scolastique. Et les mathmatiques arabes ont diffus en Europe ds le Xme sicle. 

Et histoire de tordre un peu plus le cou au lieu commun "l'occident doit tout  la pense arabe mdivale", Averros et Avicenne taient perus comme des hrtiques voire des apostats par "les lumires de l'Islam". Quelques sicles plus tard, c'est un certain Ibn Khaldoun qui sera lu (tardivement) en Occident et ignor aujourd'hui encore par le monde arabe.  

En matire de contacts entre civilisations lointaines, dites-vous que les contacts entre la Rome antique et la Chine sont avrs ds le rgne d'Auguste.

----------


## Kariz58

> Et on a fait semblant, rcemment, de s'tonner que les vikings aient pu avoir des contacts avec les marchands arabes.


Rooo mme dans la srie ils en parlent, je me demande bien qui cela peut tonner, sachant qu'en plus, on sait qu'ils ont t jusqu'en Amrique du nord pas loin de 500 ans avant la soit-disant "dcouverte" par Colomb. ^^

Enfin bon, tu me diras, il y a encore des gens pour croire que la Terre est plate, tout est effectivement possible de nos jours...

----------


## Invit

> Ouais mais bon c'est plus facile de se tuer  petit feu  coup de mdicament, que de faire une overdose d'eau...
> Les mdicaments ont beaucoup d'effet secondaires.
> L'eau potable a n'a pas tellement d'effet secondaire.
> 
> 500mg de paractamol par jour, a doit bien finir par casser le foie ou quelque chose.
> Bon boire un verre de rhum par jour peut le faire aussi...


Les mdicaments "basiques" ont des effets secondaires qui sont gnralement d  une allergie  un composant du mdicament et c'est trs rare. Personnellement je ne connais personne qui a eu des effets secondaires en prenant du paractamol, mais il y en a.

Oui, 500mg de paractamol par jour (sur un une longue dure) n'est pas bon pour la sant. Mais manger de la viande tout les jours n'est pas bon pour la sant aussi, il y a beaucoup de produit qu'il ne faut pas consommer rgulirement, et ce n'est pas que dans le domaine mdical. Par exemple, il arrive que certains sportif consomme beaucoup trop d'eau, ce qui provoque des hyper-hydratations (je te laisse te renseigner pour en voir les consquences).




> J'ai oubli de parl d'un truc important, c'est que l'industrie pharmaceutique a pour but de gnrer du profit, donc garder le patient consommateur malade le plus longtemps possible et surtout :
> Quand on est diagnostiqu avec une maladie grave, on nous prescris des mdicaments un peu violent, des effets secondaires se font ressentir et on nous prescris un autre mdicament pour masquer les effets secondaire du premier mdicament, du coup on fini par prendre 16 mdicaments par jour...
> 
> Comme ils disent : "le cancer fait vivre beaucoup de monde".
> Un traitement efficace contre le cancer n'arrangerait pas l'industrie...
> C'est pas dans lintrt de l'industrie pharmaceutique que les gens soient en bonne sant, cela dit cette industrie arrive  vendre des mdicaments  des gens en bonne sante (si les gens sont cons aussi...).


C'est bien beau de nous prsenter une thorie du complot mais tu ne prsente pas d'arguments qui nous prouves ce que tu dis...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien beau de nous prsenter une thorie du complot mais tu ne prsente pas d'arguments qui nous prouves ce que tu dis...


Mais arrtez de parler de "thorie du complot", a ne veut strictement rien dire !
C'est expression n'a pas de sens,  la base elle est apparu pour discrditer les gens qui ne croyaient pas  la version officielle de l'assassinat de JFK.

L c'est pas une thorie, *le but d'une industrie c'est de faire du profit*, c'est tout...
Donc l'industrie pharmaceutique cherche  maximiser le profit comme toute industrie.
C'est pas donn les traitements contre le cancer :
Pourquoi le prix des traitements anticancreux pose problme



> *Un Franais sur deux et une Franaise sur trois se verront diagnostiquer un cancer* avant leurs 85 ans, selon la Ligue contre le cancer. Mais l'accs des patients aux traitements contre cette maladie est menac, affirme l'association, mercredi 16 dcembre. Si rien n'est fait pour contenir les prix "injustes" et "exorbitants" des mdicaments anticancreux, *ils reprsenteront un march de 144 milliards d'euros en 2020, "soit un doublement en six ans" du cot de ces traitements*. Les Franais atteints de cancer risquent-ils de ne plus pouvoir tre soigns dans les annes qui viennent ? Voici trois raisons qui expliquent pourquoi le prix des traitements contre le cancer pose problme.


L'histoire du nombre de mdicament qui augmente, c'est frquent...
Bon pour une maladie pas grave, si le patient se plaint d'effet secondaire, on va lui changer de mdicament et a ira peut tre mieux.
Mais pour les traitements lourds tu fini avec beaucoup trop de cachets.




> Personnellement je ne connais personne qui a eu des effets secondaires en prenant du paractamol


Je ne parle pas d'effet secondaire.
De base, un mdicament flingue forcment quelque chose.

----------


## Invit

> Mais arrtez de parler de "thorie du complot", a ne veut strictement rien dire !
> C'est expression n'a pas de sens,  la base elle est apparu pour discrditer les gens qui ne croyaient pas  la version officielle de l'assassinat de JFK.
> 
> L c'est pas une thorie, *le but d'une industrie c'est de faire du profit*, c'est tout...
> Donc l'industrie pharmaceutique cherche  maximiser le profit comme toute industrie.
> C'est pas donn les traitements contre le cancer.


Ok, l'industrie pharmaceutique cherche  faire du profit, mais tu ne peux pas en conclure qu'elle ne dlivre pas le traitement parfait contre le cancer pour cette raison. Elle ne le fait pas pour la simple et bonne raison qu'on ne connait pas de remde miracle contre le cancer (comme pour d'autres maladies). 




> L'histoire du nombre de mdicament qui augmente, c'est frquent...
> Bon pour une maladie pas grave, si le patient se plaint d'effet secondaire, on va lui changer de mdicament et a ira peut tre mieux.
> Mais pour les traitements lourds tu fini avec beaucoup trop de cachets.


Si un traitement lourd n'avait pas d'effet secondaire, sa ne serait pas un traitement lourd. Donc oui, on prend beaucoup trop de cachets quand on a une maladie grave, mais ce n'est pas un choix de l'industrie pharmaceutique, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas d'autres moyens aujourd'hui pour esprer gurir d'une maladie grave. Encore une fois, il n'y a pas de remde miracle !




> Je ne parle pas d'effet secondaire.
> De base, un mdicament flingue forcment quelque chose.


Sur quoi te bases-tu pour affirmer ceci ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ok, l'industrie pharmaceutique cherche  faire du profit, mais tu ne peux pas en conclure qu'elle ne dlivre pas le traitement parfait contre le cancer pour cette raison. Elle ne le fait pas pour la simple et bonne raison qu'on ne connait pas de remde miracle contre le cancer (comme pour d'autres maladies).


Surtout que "le cancer", c'est un poil vague, vu la quantit de types de cancers et de causes pouvant favoriser l'apparition d'un de ceux ci...

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu ne peux pas en conclure qu'elle ne dlivre pas le traitement parfait contre le cancer pour cette raison.


J'ai dis que a ne l'arrangerait pas de trouver un traitement, car le cancer leur rapporte normment d'argent.
Le nombre de cancer augmente => leur bnfice augmente.

En tout cas l'industrie ne parlait pas de la prvention du Docteur Andr Gernez.
Jener peut aider  prvenir le cancer. (et jener pendant une chimio* permet de moins souffrir)
Les cellules cancreuses aiment l'acidit et le sucre, de mmoire...

* = Une chimio consiste  tout dtruire en esprant toucher le cancer dans le tas...




> Donc oui, on prend beaucoup trop de cachets quand on a une maladie grave, mais ce n'est pas un choix de l'industrie pharmaceutique, c'est juste qu'on n'a pas d'autres moyens aujourd'hui pour esprer gurir d'une maladie grave.


Non mais ce que je dis, c'est que l'augmentation du nombre de mdicament, pour masquer les effets secondaires des cachet qui masquent des effets secondaire du vrai traitement*, finissent par te pourrir plus que la maladie de base.
Au bout d'un moment les cachets te rendent plus malade que la maladie de base.

Appelons "A" le vrai traitement :
A provoque un problme, on prescris B en plus pour que a aille mieux, B produit un problme, on prescris C pour diminuer les effets ngatifs de B, etc...
Des fois a ce passe comme a et ton organisme prend chre.




> Sur quoi te bases-tu pour affirmer ceci ?


Non mais a, il va pas y avoir des articles financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique pour le dire...

Mais si un truc comme le paractamol est potentiellement nocif, je pense que tout peut l'tre.
Oui, la prise rgulire de paractamol peut tre toxique



> Mais, ne vous y mprenez pas. *Le paractamol reste un mdicament. Il peut donc avoir des effets secondaires, parfois graves.* En mai 2015, un bb de 5 mois est dcd suite  un surdosage de doliprane. Le mdecin du Samu qui a fait une prescription approximative et un interrogatoire insuffisant des parents vient dtre suspendu par lOrdre des mdecins. Mais la prise trop rgulire de la substance est aussi dangereuse pour les adultes. 
> 
> *Le surdosage, mme faible, peut tre toxique pour le foie*. Cest dailleurs pour cette raison quil est fortement dconseill aux personnes souffrant dune maladie grave du foie sans un avis mdical. "*Le paractamol est une molcule qui aprs son ingestion est transforme par le foie en un mtabolite toxique* (N-actyl p-benzoquinone imine) capable en cas de surdosage de dtruire les cellules du foie", explique le pharmacologue clinicien Jean-Paul Giroud  Mdisite.


De toute faon c'est forcment une bonne philosophie de se dire qu'il faut faire attention  sa consommation de mdicament car ils sont potentiellement dangereux.
Je vois pas  quel moment ce serait mal de penser a...

----------


## Invit

> Non mais ce que je dis, c'est que l'augmentation du nombre de mdicament, pour masquer les effets secondaires des cachet qui masquent des effets secondaire du vrai traitement*, finissent par te pourrir plus que la maladie de base.
> Au bout d'un moment les cachets te rendent plus malade que la maladie de base.
> 
> Appelons "A" le vrai traitement :
> A provoque un problme, on prescris B en plus pour que a aille mieux, B produit un problme, on prescris C pour diminuer les effets ngatifs de B, etc...
> Des fois a ce passe comme a et ton organisme prend chre.


Je connais plusieurs personnes (dont une trs proche de moi) qui prennent des traitements lourds. Alors oui, leur organisme prend chre et ce n'est pas facile  suivre comme traitement, par contre, sans ce traitement, ces personnes ne seraient plus de ce monde, donc il est loin de plus les pourrir plus que la maladie...




> Non mais a, il va pas y avoir des articles financ par l'industrie pharmaceutique pour le dire...
> 
> Mais si un truc comme le paractamol est potentiellement nocif, je pense que tout peut l'tre.
> Oui, la prise rgulire de paractamol peut tre toxique
> 
> 
> De toute faon c'est forcment une bonne philosophie de se dire qu'il faut faire attention  sa consommation de mdicament car ils sont potentiellement dangereux.
> Je vois pas  quel moment ce serait mal de penser a...


Bien sur que le paractamol est nocif  (comme tout mdicament) quand il est pris en *surdosage*.
Par contre je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, il faut limiter sa consommation de mdicaments, ceci permet  notre de corps de pouvoir ce dfendre mieux par ces propres moyens contre des petites maladies (tel qu'un rhume).

----------


## Kariz58

> Snip


Et donc tu propose quoi ? ( part fumer des joints car je te vois venir avec tes gros sabots et ton cannabis thrapeutique)

Pour viter que les cancreux ne souffrent des effets secondaires du mdicament B, qui sert  pallier aux effets secondaires du mdicament A, on ne leur donne pas le mdicament A et on les laisse mourir  petit feu ? 

Au final, tant qu'on a pas de remde pour tel ou tel cancer, les malades se retrouvent  mourir vite sans traitement, ou plusieurs mois ou annes aprs en subissant des effets secondaires en effet pas toujours sympa du traitement. Je pense que leur choix est vite fait. 


Tu sais que les labos pharmaceutiques n'ont pas forcment besoin que tu reste malades pour continuer  faire du profit, rien que le fait de vendre les mdocs X fois leur cot de revient mme plusieurs annes aprs, alors que la molcule a dj t rentabilise 20 fois, leur suffit amplement  s'en mettre pleins les poches hlas. Et a se sont des faits avrs, pas besoin d'aller chercher des raisons tirs par les cheveux sans preuves.


Il y a pleins de choses qui peuvent aider  prvenir le cancer, mais t'auras beau faire un jene 1 fois par semaine, si le reste de la semaine tu bouffes des saloperies, a ne changera rien, c'est toute une hygine de vie  avoir, pour "diminuer" les risques de ne pas attraper le cancer, pas t'en prmunir compltement. 

C'est comme si tu as des rapports sexuels rguliers et/ou que tu te masturbes rgulirement, a diminue de X % le risque d'avoir un cancer de la prostate, mais ce n'est pas parce que tu passeras tes journes  te masturber que tu ne chopperas pas le cancer  ::D: 


Et encore une fois ton exemple sur le paractamol ne veut rien dire, dans le passage que tu cite, il est surtout question de surdosage et d'une erreur de diagnostique d'un mdecin du samu. 

Comme on te l'a dj dit 5 fois aujourd'hui, une surdose de presque tout peut tre dangereux pour la sant. La vraie question c'est (sauf allergie), est-ce que prendre du paractamol dans les doses prescrites et sur la priode prescrite peut tre dangereux ? Si tu as des liens pour des tudes dans ce sens, alors la oui, c'est intressant.

Encore une fois, si une personne X ou Y, dcide prendre du paractamol tous les jours sans consulter son mdecin, et fini par en crever, le problme ne vient pas du paractamol, mais de la mauvaise utilisation de celui-ci par cette personne.


Edit: ah bah  moiti pris de vitesse par Oudouner

----------


## Invit

> Et donc tu propose quoi ?


Perso, je proposerais d'allouer un budget de recherche  des labos de recherche publics. Ae, c'est vrai, la dette  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc tu propose quoi ? ( part fumer des joints car je te vois venir avec tes gros sabots et ton cannabis thrapeutique)


Putain j'y avais mme pas pens !
Mais en fait pour l'utilisation thrapeutique il est conseill d'utiliser un vaporisateur, puisque dans les joints la temprature de combustion est trop lev et en plus on utilise souvent du tabac, qui est trs toxique...

Moi je sais que si on me diagnostic un cancer je ne ferai pas de chimio, pour moi c'est de la merde, point.
Aprs vous ferez comme vous voulez si a vous arrive... 




> on ne leur donne pas le mdicament A et on les laisse mourir  petit feu ?


J'en sais rien en tout cas c'est un cercle vicieux qui rend l'organisme trop chimique.




> Au final, tant qu'on a pas de remde pour tel ou tel cancer, les malades se retrouvent  mourir vite sans traitement, ou plusieurs mois ou annes aprs en subissant des effets secondaires en effet pas toujours sympa du traitement. Je pense que leur choix est vite fait.


Ils sont gostes les types, l'UE nous impose l'austrit, nous devons faire des conomies et eux font dpensez des centaines de milliers d'euros  la scurit social ! ^^ lol
Ou alors on arrte de rembourser les traitements contre le cancer, pour voir si l'industrie propose des traitements moins coteux.




> Tu sais que les labos pharmaceutiques n'ont pas forcment besoin que tu reste malades pour continuer  faire du profit


L'argent est une drogue, il en faut toujours plus.
L'industrie vend par exemple, beaucoup de mdicament dangereux qui ne servent  rien, comme Mediator, Dpakine, Cytotec, etc...
Bon aprs l'industrie pharmaceutique est pote avec le gouvernement, Roselyne Bachelot a mme t ministre de la sant un moment, alors qu'elle vient de la pharmacie...




> Il y a pleins de choses qui peuvent aider  prvenir le cancer, mais t'auras beau faire un jene 1 fois par semaine, si le reste de la semaine tu bouffes des saloperies, a ne changera rien, c'est toute une hygine de vie  avoir, pour "diminuer" les risques de ne pas attraper le cancer, pas t'en prmunir compltement.


Oui ben voil, qu'on duque les gens, qu'on leur explique bien que le cancer vient principalement de la merde qu'ils bouffent.
Faut qu'ils sachent qu'acidifier leur organisme et manger trop sucrer, aide les cellules cancreuse  se dvelopper.
Faut qu'ils arrtent les plats prpar.




> tu te masturbes rgulirement, a diminue de X % le risque d'avoir un cancer de la prostate


Je pensais que c'tait la stimulation prostatique...




> Et encore une fois ton exemple sur le paractamol ne veut rien dire, dans le passage que tu cite, il est surtout question de surdosage et d'une erreur de diagnostique d'un mdecin du samu.


Les mdicaments sont dangereux, il faut faire attention, c'est tout.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les mdicaments sont dangereux, il faut faire attention, c'est tout.


Merci captain Obvious.

----------


## virginieh



----------


## Bubu017

> Putain j'y avais mme pas pens !
> 
> Moi je sais que si on me diagnostic un cancer je ne ferai pas de chimio, pour moi c'est de la merde, point.
> Aprs vous ferez comme vous voulez si a vous arrive...


euh a je demande  voir. Si  40 ans on te dit : cancer de la prostate soit chimio, vous douillez mais survivez soit vous laissez tel quel vivez bien mais mourrez bientt. Je pense que tu vas rflchir. Aprs si c'est plus tard, c'est un choix. Je connais quelqu'un  70 ans qui a prfr ne aps faire de chimio et bien vivre ses dernires annes.



> Ils sont gostes les types, l'UE nous impose l'austrit, nous devons faire des conomies et eux font dpensez des centaines de milliers d'euros  la scurit social ! ^^ lol
> Ou alors on arrte de rembourser les traitements contre le cancer, pour voir si l'industrie propose des traitements moins coteux.


Je pense que tu rves l. Le seul impact sera une monte des cotisations des mutuelles.





> Bon aprs l'industrie pharmaceutique est pote avec le gouvernement, Roselyne Bachelot a mme t ministre de la sant un moment, alors qu'elle vient de la pharmacie...


Ben, il vaut mieux quelqu'un qui s'y connait non ? je prfre voir une pharmacienne ministre de la sant plutt qu'un informaticien par exemple.

----------


## ddoumeche

Je pense que le trollisme a des causes gntiques, comme son pendant le trouble obsessionnel compulsif. Vu qu'il est incontrolble




> C'est rellement une histoire de culture la fcondit. En partie car il y a d'autres facteurs (chute de fertilit depuis les annes 70 en Occident, inexplique encore). Les franais font plus d'enfants par femme que nos voisins  la culture relativement proche. Y compris les franais de souche qui, c'est bien connu, n'existent pas. Pour les catho de l'ouest, la famille nombreuse c'est la norme. Les populations maghrbines ont 3 enfants par femme en moyenne, et les subsahariens 4 en moyenne. Toutes les cultures ont tendance  reproduire instinctivement le modle familial. Ce n'est pas qu'une question de niveau d'ducation, ou d'alphabtisation, mdian. L'ducation, cela fait aussi partie de la culture d'un peuple par ailleurs.
> 
> A prciser : l'Afrique noire et le monde arabe (eux, depuis une dizaine d'annes seulement) ne sont dans aucun des scnarios de transition dmographique connus. Soit la transition n'a jamais commence, soit elle s'est arrte et inverse.


Dans le cas de l'Afrique noire et du Marghreb, les gains de productivit et la croissance conomique sont bouffes par la croissance dmographique, et ce pour des raisons culturelles (religieuses), et biologiques.
Comme en France dans les familles catholiques traditionalistes de l'ouest et de l'est, sauf qu'elles sont insuffisantes pour compenser la faible natalits des mcrantes, elles aussi sont guides par des raisons religieuses (le nihilisme nietzschen).





> Observe la consommation standard de nos congnres pendant un mois, six mois, une anne. Observe la quantit monstrueuse de nourriture jete tous les jours. La quantit de plastique dans nos poubelle. L'esprance de vie moyenne de nos appareils lectroniques. Le gaspillage phnomnal  l'entreprise. Je ne crois pas qu'on ait rellement besoin de se serrer la ceinture pour diminuer notre consommation abrutissante.


Quel est le rapport ? Ce n'est pas le fait que nous soyions dans une socit de consommation dispendieuse de ses ressources ou vivions dans des grottes  manger des glands comme le prconise les tenants de la dcroissance, qui va changer quoique ce soit au quotidien des paysans du bengladesh ou du sous continent indien. Au contraire, plus les pays dvelopps achteront des merdes aux chinois, plus ceux-ci sortiront de la pauvret... en thorie. Ceci dit, nul n'oblige personne  acheter des produits de mauvaise qualit en grande surface.

Il n'y a pas d'quivalence morale, si la problmatique sous-jacente est celle-ci. Et faire le lien plutt que de soutenir les ONGs nuvrera en rien pour le salut de l'humanit.





> Oui, enfin, il y a un avant croisades, et un aprs. Les arabes, eux, avaient gard la plupart des savoirs du monde romain, et taient nettement plus civiliss.


C'est une question de point de vue: du ct des droits de l'homme et de l'galit homme-femme, les europens ont toujours t bien plus en avance, ce qu'ludent soigneusement les manuels d'islamisation (histoire go) du collge.
Et une bonne partie des merveilles du monde islamique viennent en ralit de Perse et d'Inde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben, il vaut mieux quelqu'un qui s'y connait non ? je prfre voir une pharmacienne ministre de la sant plutt qu'un informaticien par exemple.


Non mais  la limite si c'tait un mdecin gnraliste ou une pharmacienne pourquoi pas.
Mais elle tait dans l'industrie pharmaceutique, du coup il y avait conflit dintrt.
Je crois qu'elle a achet des millions de vaccins pour rien, je sais mme pas si on a russi  les refourguer, en tout cas a nous  peut tre cot 500 millions, ceux qui ont vendu les vaccins devaient tre bien content.

Il faudrait galement voir quels lois ont fait passer les ministres de la sant qui viennent de l'industrie pharmaceutique.

Les vaccins de la grippe H1N1 sont... brls

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais  la limite si c'tait un mdecin gnraliste ou une pharmacienne pourquoi pas.
> Mais elle tait dans l'industrie pharmaceutique, du coup il y avait conflit dintrt.
> Je crois qu'elle a achet des millions de vaccins pour rien, je sais mme pas si on a russi  les refourguer, en tout cas a nous  peut tre cot 500 millions, ceux qui ont vendu les vaccins devaient tre bien content.
> 
> Il faudrait galement voir quels lois ont fait passer les ministres de la sant qui viennent de l'industrie pharmaceutique.
> 
> Les vaccins de la grippe H1N1 sont... brls


Je ne suis pas un fan de Mme Bachelot (en tant que femme politique) mais pour ce coup l, on ne peut pas trop le lui reprocher. Il faut se remettre dans le contexte. L'OMS dclare un risque grave de pandmie  l'chelle internationale, en tant que ministre elle provisionne des vaccins avant qu'il n'y ait pnurie. 
Au final, cette grippe n'a aucune consquence grave et la vaccination n'est pas ncessaire. Donc, on reste avec des millions de doses inutilises et inutilisables.

Mais, imaginons juste un instant que l'OMS ne se soit pas tromp. Que cette grippe H1N1 soit mortelle, se propage rapidement et que le vaccin soit le meilleur recours. Les mmes qui ont saut  la gorge de Mme Bachelot, lui aurait fait des louanges dignes d'un Dieu !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, imaginons juste un instant que l'OMS ne se soit pas tromp. Que cette grippe H1N1 soit mortelle, se propage rapidement et que le vaccin soit le meilleur recours. Les mmes qui ont saut  la gorge de Mme Bachelot, lui aurait fait des louanges dignes d'un Dieu !


Ouais bof... a c'est la version officielle.
Et d'habitude on valide pas l'histoire comme a, on dit que si il y avait eu une pidmie les gens auraient tous gueul aprs le gouvernement.
C'est plus plausible que que des gens fassent des louanges  un ministre, au pire on dirait "pour une fois qu'ils font un peu prs correctement leur boulot...".

Est-ce que les autres pays ont achet autant de vaccins ?
Est-ce que la France tait plus touch par la maladie que les autres pays ?

C'est peut tre pas la seule chose qu'a fait Roselyne Bachelot pendant qu'elle tait en place...
Moi je mettrai pas des gens de l'industrie pharmaceutique en ministre de la sant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois qu'on parlait de pollution et de surpopulation ici.
Indiens et Pakistanais suffoquent dans un brouillard de pollution
_De New Delhi en Inde  Lahore au Pakistan, des dizaines de millions de personnes suffoquaient mercredi dans un pais brouillard polluant ayant recouvert le nord du sous-continent indien, un danger rcurrent pour la sant publique.
Le toxique rideau gris tomb sur cette rgion de plaines met en question la durabilit des modes de vie humains dans des zones aussi peuples. Et ce  l'heure o l'empreinte de l'homme sur la plante bleue est au coeur de la COP23 qui se droule actuellement en Allemagne.
Cette atmosphre invivable rsultait d'une conjonction de brlis agricoles et d'missions urbaines et industrielles. Pour ne rien arranger, les conditions mtorologiques (vent faible, arrive du froid, humidit) empchaient la dissipation des polluants et laissaient augurer d'un reste de semaine irrespirable._

Avec autant de pollution ils ne doivent pas tre en super sant ni avoir une grand esprance de vie.
C'est un coup  chopper des cancers.

Bon aprs c'est pas comme a tous les jours non plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Mieux vaut choper un cancer que de crever de faim.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mieux vaut choper un cancer que de crever de faim.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi...
Au moins mourir de faim c'est naturel.
Vous avez une logique capitaliste "on va produire beaucoup trop en utilisant la chimie, on va polluer, dtruire, pour au final jeter une grosse partie de la production.".

L la cause des cancers c'est la pollution, mais la pollution n'a pas que a comme effet ngatif.
Elle impact tout l'environnement environnant.
Que des humains meurent ce n'est pas grave, mais la nature est touch galement et l a fait chier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une agriculture 100 % biologique pourrait nourrir la plante en 2050
_Dans ce travail, le plus abouti sur la question, ils affirment quil est possible de nourrir plus de 9 milliards dtres humains en 2050 avec 100 % dagriculture biologique,  deux conditions : rduire le gaspillage alimentaire et limiter la consommation de produits dorigine animale. Et ce, sans hausse de la superficie de terres agricoles et avec des missions de gaz  effet de serre rduites. Un dfi de taille, alors que le bio ne reprsente que 1 % de la surface agricole utile dans le monde  6 % en France._

Le problme c'est que le lobby de l'industrie chimique est trop puissant, Monsanto/Bayer ne se laissera pas faire.
Dans le vrai bio il y a rien  vendre, les agriculteurs doivent produire leur propre semence, et utiliser la synergie entre diffrentes forme de vie au lieu d'utiliser des produits.

D'ici 2050 on risque d'tre plus de 9 milliards, malheureusement  ::(: 

Faut-il limiter la population pour sauver la plante ?
_En pleine COP23 qui se tient  Bonn, 15 000 scientifiques du monde entier ont publi lundi 13 novembre un Appel urgent  sauver la plante.
Selon eux, la prservation de nos ressources et de notre environnement passe, entre autres, par une limitation de la population._

Nous de toute faon on devient strile, on dveloppe des cancers de plus en plus tt, donc on fait notre part du job ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> rduire le gaspillage alimentaire et limiter la consommation de produits dorigine animale.


y'aka..... sauf que a, c'est diablement difficile. La pression sociale sur la viande, marqueur social de russite, est immense. Quand au gaspillage, il y a certes des marges de manuvre, mais ce n'est pas demain la veille que le gaspillage tombera  zro. Il y aura toujours des enfants qui ne finiront pas leur assiette, des clients de restaurant qui ne finissent pas leur assiette, ou qui ne viennent pas et le restaurant jette les surplus, etc.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand au gaspillage, il y a certes des marges de manuvre, mais ce n'est pas demain la veille que le gaspillage tombera  zro.


Certes, mais le ct intressant c'est qu'on prend conscience qu'on peut produire beaucoup en bio.
On va essay d'aller vers moins de produit chimique c'est chouette.

Par contre si on diminue la production de CO2, les plantes pousseront un peu moins vite, tant pis... ^^

----------


## ddoumeche

> y'aka..... sauf que a, c'est diablement difficile. La pression sociale sur la viande, marqueur social de russite, est immense. Quand au gaspillage, il y a certes des marges de manuvre, mais ce n'est pas demain la veille que le gaspillage tombera  zro. Il y aura toujours des enfants qui ne finiront pas leur assiette, des clients de restaurant qui ne finissent pas leur assiette, ou qui ne viennent pas et le restaurant jette les surplus, etc.....


Ce n'est pas parce que les pays riches jetteront moins de nourriture que les pays pauvres mangeront plus. Les rserves alimentaires ne sont pas mondialises sauf dans le cas de disettes

----------


## fredoche

Oui et puis que certaines personnes ne finissent pas leur assiette, ce n'est pas  proprement parler du _gaspillage_.

Au demeurant c'est plutt un comportement sain et responsable, la personne coute son corps, son apptit, plutt que de rpondre  cette norme sociale du "faut pas gcher". Bon pour sa propre sant, bon pour notre scurit sociale/assurance maladie.

on est bien loin des problmatiques de surproduction et dchets  grande chelle, c'est encore une fois de la bonne branlette de politicards pour donner l'illusion qu'ils prennent en charge les problmes et amnent des solutions. Lgaliser les "doggy bags" ce n'est rien d'autre que de l'illusion politicienne, tout en culpabilisant le citoyen moyen, un des meilleurs leviers politiques qui soit avec "la peur"

Cette partie l est juste drisoire.

Les dchets  grande chelle sont ncessaires pour maintenir les prix, on contrle l'offre et l'abondance, on rgule par ce biais les marchs.

Regardez les cerises dans les rgions de production : ces rgions commercialisent  tour de rle, sur des priode de 2  3 semaines, le reste pourrit sur les arbres. C'est vrai pour tous les fruits, de toute faon. Le problme de la cerise c'est qu'elle arrive  maturit pratiquement partout en mme temps. Si la concurrence tait frontale, le risque d'effondrement des cours serait grand. Et donc en juillet on peut parcourir des champs entiers de cerisiers non rcolts dans le vaucluse ou la drome. Pas  l'abandon, pas rcolts car pas rentables ou sans dbouchs

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au demeurant c'est plutt un comportement sain et responsable, la personne coute son corps, son apptit, plutt que de rpondre  cette norme sociale du "faut pas gcher". Bon pour sa propre sant, bon pour notre scurit sociale/assurance maladie.


Non c'est qu'un connard qui n'avait qu'a moins se servir, il n'a plus faim maintenant mais il va aller grignoter des saloperies en regardant Hanouna, et de toute faon si il mange un peu plus il n'a qu'a bouger son gros cul de feignasse pour se dpenser un peu. (si tu manges plus tu te dpenses plus)

Il a t lev o ?
Parce que l d'o je viens a ne se fait pas de ne pas finir son assiette.

Par contre en raison du gaspillage il y a les dates de premption :

----------


## fredoche

Il me semble que tu "joke" mais dans le doute :

Au restaurant la portion servie est en gnral prdtermine.

Le sentiment de satit est un processus physiologique multi-factoriel qui est rarement anticipable au dbut du repas.

Ton ducation c'est de la merde, j'ai eu la mme, et quand un jour tu as de vrais soucis de sant, en partie li  ton alimentation et ta dittique, tu laisses les 3 morceaux de viande ou la cuillre pure dans l'assiette.
Et rien n'empche de cuisiner ou rchauffer les restes, sur plusieurs jours... tant que c'est pas moisi/pourri

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me semble que tu "joke" mais dans le doute :


Ouais, mais l je rigole pas.




> Au restaurant la portion servie est en gnral prdtermine.


Je ne vais jamais au restaurant.
Il y a moyen de commander des plats plus ou moins riche. (forcment si on commande que des plats d'obse, a peut devenir difficile  finir)




> Le sentiment de satit est un processus physiologique multi-factoriel qui est rarement anticipable au dbut du repas.


Il y a un algorithme qui consiste  se servir des petites portions.
Quand t'as finis tu peux te resservir.

Et sinon certains se connaissent.
Il y a des gens qui prparent leur repas pour toute la semaine dans des boite en verre.




> Ton ducation c'est de la merde


Parce que j'aime pas quand une assiette pleine part  la poubelle ?




> Et rien n'empche de cuisiner ou rchauffer les restes, sur plusieurs jours... tant que c'est pas moisi/pourri


Ouais mais a c'est quand c'est rest dans le plat (donc compatible avec l'algorithme des petites doses).
Parce que les gens  table ne vont pas tous vider le contenu restant de leur assiette dans le plat.




> et quand un jour tu as de vrais soucis de sant, en partie li  ton alimentation et ta dittique


Il y a une diffrence entre finir son assiette et avoir des problme d'alimentation.

On peut tre obse en ne finissant pas son assiette.
Une anorexique fini toujours son assiette (puisqu'elle ne met rien dedans).

----------


## fredoche

Ok t'as tout compris  la vie, donc tu n'as plus rien  apprendre des autres.

Si celui l le fait, alors tous peuvent le faire, n'est ce pas ?

Je vois encore mon pouse avec ma gamine,  lui coller de la viande dans son assiette  chaque repas, alors que ma gamine n'en veut que rarement et l'exprime clairement. C'est a une ducation de merde: "tu manges TOUT ce qu'on te donne". 
Ce n'est pas le problme de gouter, c'est dj fait depuis longtemps. C'est de dcider  la place de l'autre et du corps de l'autre ce qui est bon pour lui, ou pas, et quelle est la quantit minimum.

Va au restaurant au lieu de parler de choses que tu ne connais pas, au moins une fois, pour connaitre le processus, et que les plats servis ne sont pas des plats d'obses, mais des portions standards susceptibles de rpondre  l'apptit du plus grand nombre, voir de susciter un sentiment de privilge ou d'abondance.

Et jeter des assiettes pleines, sauf dans la relation parents/enfants, a n'arrive que rarement, car si la personne se sert elle-mme, on peut esprer un certain discernement de sa part quand  son apptit. Mme mes gosses en taient capables d slmeur plus jeune age, et savaient dire "STOP". Ce qui n'exclue pas que leur apptit soit moindre que la portion servie




> Ouais mais a c'est quand c'est rest dans le plat (donc compatible avec l'algorithme des petites doses).
> Parce que les gens  table ne vont pas tous vider le contenu restant de leur assiette dans le plat.


C'est exactement le principe des doggy-bags au restaurant.




> Il y a un algorithme qui consiste  se servir des petites portions.


sans blague ?
Il y a des fois o  je me dis que tu es trop fort, et que tu es la solution ultime  tous les maux de la plante



> Il y a une diffrence entre finir son assiette et avoir des problme d'alimentation.


c'est marrant quand on t'apprend  manger autrement, c'est un des premiers points qui est soulev, parce que c'est un des fondamentaux ducatifs qu'a intgr le franais moyen, et que tu es en train de dfendre mordicus d'ailleurs

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vois encore mon pouse avec ma gamine,  lui coller de la viande dans son assiette  chaque repas, alors que ma gamine n'en veut que rarement et l'exprime clairement. C'est a une ducation de merde: "tu manges TOUT ce qu'on te donne".


Ce n'est absolument pas conseill de manger de la viande  tous les repas.
Il ne faut pas donner n'importe quoi  manger  ses enfants...
Si un enfant exprime clairement son souhait de ne pas avoir un aliment ce serait peut tre une bonne ide de ne pas trop lui en donner (mais si c'est des lgumes faudrait peut tre forc un peu, peut tre propos du ketchup a peut marcher).




> C'est exactement le principe des doggy-bags au restaurant.


Bon alors pourquoi gaspiller ? Si vous ne finissez pas votre assiette vous pouvez utiliser un doggy bag.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> peut tre propos du ketchup a peut marcher


Le premier nutritionniste a conseill le Ketchup !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le premier nutritionniste a conseill le Ketchup !


Faux !
J'ai justement entendu une nutritionniste dire a !

C'est mieux de manger des haricots verts avec un peu de ketchup que de ne pas manger d'haricots vert du tout.
Il ne faut pas abuser non plus.
Parce que gnralement on ne manque pas de glucide dans notre alimentation.

----------

